# اللاهوت فى فكر اوريجانوس



## apostle.paul (6 يوليو 2011)

*اوريجانوس لا يعتبر من معلمى الكنيسة وابائها مستقيمى العقيدة وتم حرمه وتجريده لاسباب كثيرة ويطلق عليه فقط لقب علامة لغزارة كتاباته وعلمه الرهيب حتى ان قيل عنه لا يوجد انسان يقدر ان يستوعب كل ما كتبه اوريجانوس العلامة 
كان فكر اوريجانوس فى البداية يتفق مع الفكر الارثوذكسى لامستقيم الا انه انحدر وانحرف بفكره بسبب تاثره الهللينية من الثقافات اليونانية 
دافع فى البدايات عن ازلية اللوغوس ومساوة جوهره مع جوهر الاب
الا ان يعتبر تاثر اوريجانوس بالهللينية (الاوريجانية)كان مدخلا للاريوسية واعتبار اللوغوس له بدء زمنى
عن الفكر اللاهوتى فى فكر اورجانوس نشرت اكثوس كتاب بعنوان اللاهوت فى فكر لااباء وعرض الكتاب ملامح الفكر اللاهوتى عند اوريجانوس ياريت تقروه هيفدكوا اوى  
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (6 يوليو 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]العلاَّمة أوريجانوس ***[FONT=&quot]*​[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]( 185 – 254م )**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]                          *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]العلاَّمة أوريجانوس*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]    استخدِم العلاَّمة أوريجانوس لفظِة  ” ثيولوچيا “ بشكل واسِع جداً وبمعانٍ عديدة ، إلاَّ أنه أبقى على المعنى القديم ( أي الثيولوچيا = ثيوچونيا ) في معرض حديثه عن اللاهوتيين بين الإغريق (1) ، أو لاهوتي الإغريق القُدامى (2) .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    وقد ذُكِر من بينهم سقراط وأفلاطون وفيثاغورث وفريسيدس (3) مُعتبِراً أنَّ أفلاطون أعظمهم (4) .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    وبالنسبة للثيولوچيا الإغريقية نجد أنَّ أوريجانوس يذكُر ثيولوچيا الفُرس المُتمركِزة حول ميثراس (5) ، وكذا ثيولوچيا المصريين التي تُشير إلى الأُلوهية (6) مُستخدِمة الكثير من الأساطير والصور الحيوانية والتشبيهات .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]       ويُشدِّد على الصور الحيوانية عند قُدامى المصريين في دِفاعه ضد كلسس في كِتابه **[FONT=&quot]  ” الكلِمة الحقيقي “ ، لأنَّ كلسس كان ينظُر إلى الحيوانات على أنها أكثر أُلوهية ومُقدسة عن [/FONT]*[/FONT]          **[FONT=&quot] **[FONT=&quot]تعقيب لنِيافِة الأنبا بيشوي مُطران دمياط وسكرتير المجمع المُقدس :[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]        العلاَّمة أوريجانوس بالرغم من علمِهِ الغزير وتفاسيره الهائِلة للكُتب المُقدسة إلاَّ أنَّ الكنيسة المُقدسة قد حرمته لتأثُّره بالفلسفة الأفلاطونية وتعليمه بالوجود السابِق للأرواح وبخلاص الشيطان ، وعلى العموم هذا لا يمنع من الإستفادة بالصحيح مِمَّا قدمه من تفاسير وتأمُّلات .*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]الإنسان !! (7) .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ومع أنَّ العلاَّمة أوريجانوس وافق مِثلما فَعَلْ إكليمنضُس على أنَّ اللاهوتيات (8) الإغريقية والفارِسية والمصرية ضمَّت أموراً حَسَنَة مستوحاة أو مُستقاة من الله ***[FONT=&quot] ، إلاَّ أنه انتقدها ، وقام بعمل أوِّل محاولة لايجاد منهج للاَّهوت المسيحي .[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    وكان الأمر الذي ركِّز عليه أوريجانوس هو أنَّ تلك اللاهوتيات كلها لم تُثبِت أنها مُساوية للحق المُستعلن عن الله (9) بل انخدعت كلها وبدِّلِت هذا الحق إلى أُكذوبة (10) ، وحتى أفلاطون الذي كان مُتحدِثاً مُقتدِراً في الفضيلة والخير بطريقة حقيقية وصحيحة لم يقُد قُرَّائه لتوقير الله (11) ، وفي رد أوريجانوس على كلسس أوضح الفارِق بين كلِمات السيِّد المسيح والفلسفات اليونانية ، فالأولى تحمِل سُلطاناً إلهياً وتُغيِّر الحياة والقلوب ، الأمر الذي ينقُص الثَّانية (12) .     *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    وبالاستشهاد ببعض الآيات الوارِدة في رسائِل لِسان العِطر بولس الرسول يُوضِح العلاَّمة أوريجانوس (13) أنَّ اللاهوت الصحيح يصِلنا عن طريق الله وحده ، وأنَّ أعظم وأسمى وسيلة لهذا هي الكِتاب المُقدس ، فقد اختار الله هؤلاء الذينَ تُعوِزهُم نِعمِة الحِكمة والمنشأ النبيل والقُوَّة ليُبطِل بهم من يعتقِدون في أنفُسهم أنهم عُظماء في الحكمة          واللاهوت (14) ، البُسطاء وجُهلاء هذا العالم خصَّصهم ليُخزي بهم الحُكماء والفُهماء .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ويُميِّز العلاَّمة أوريجانوس أنواع ثلاثة للحكمة أو المعرفة :*[/FONT]
*·       [FONT=&quot]الأخلاقية .*[/FONT]
*·       [FONT=&quot]والفيزيائية ( الطبيعية ) .*[/FONT]
**[FONT=&quot] **[FONT=&quot]تعقيب لنِيافِة الأنبا بيشوي مُطران دمياط :[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*                [FONT=&quot]ينبغي هنا الحذر من الانسياق وراء العِبادات الوثنية كأنها مصدر من مصادِر الوحي أو الالهام فالكتاب يقول  ” لأنَّ كل آلهة الأُمم شياطين “ ، ولكن أحياناً يختلِط الحق الإلهي بالعبادة الغريبة عن الله ، وذلك بسبب أنَّ أصل الديانات واحِد من البِداية ، أو لأنَّ النور الإلهي يُحاوِل أن يجتذِب الإنسان بعيداً عن العبادة الشيطانية ، ولكن لم يتجاوب الإنسان في كل الحالات تجاوباً حقاً ، وإنما تجاوب في بعضها كما حدث مع أهل السفينة وأهل نينوى في قصة يونان النبي .*[/FONT]


*·       [FONT=&quot]والثيولوچية ( اللاهوتية ) .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    وثلاثتهم معاً نوع من المعرِفة الروحانية السامية ، والتي تضُم معاً الفِكْر المنطقي عن الله والكائِنات اللا جِسدانية والدنيوية وتدبير الكون ، وهي – بحسب قوله – معرِفة الجسدانيات واللا جِسدانيات وتتضمن التدبير الإلهي المُتعلِق بها (15) .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ويبدو أنَّ العلاَّمة أوريجانوس قد استقى هذا التصنيف من سابِقه القديس إكليمنضُس الأسكندراني الذي تحدَّث في كِتاب ( المُتفرِقات **Stromateis[FONT=&quot] ) عن :0[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*·       [FONT=&quot]الأخلاقيات .*[/FONT]
*·       [FONT=&quot]والفيزيائيات .*[/FONT]
*·       [FONT=&quot]واللاهوتيات .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    **[FONT=&quot]ويرى البعض أنَّ هذا التقسيم مأخوذ أساساً من أفلاطون ، لكن الذي يعنينا في هذا الأمر هو تمسُّك أوريجانوس بروحانية هذه المعرِفة ، ففي مواضِع مُتنوعة يُضيف خصائِص أخرى ، فهي معرِفة :0[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]إلهية*[/FONT]
*Θεία[FONT=&quot] (16)*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]لاهوتية*[/FONT]
*Ένθεοσ[FONT=&quot] (17)*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]ومُقدسة*[/FONT]
*Άγία[FONT=&quot] (18)*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]ورُؤيوية*[/FONT]
*Θεωρητική[FONT=&quot] (19)*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]وحقيقية*[/FONT]
*Άληθήσ[FONT=&quot] (20)*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]وليست كاذِبة   أبداً*[/FONT]
*Άψενδήσ[FONT=&quot] (21)*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]    وكما تكلَّم أوريجانوس عن المعرِفة التي تنتهي باللاهوت الصحيح ، تكلَّم عن معرِفة زائِفة ( **ψευδήσ γνώσισ[FONT=&quot] ) (22) ، أو معرِفة بحسب الجسد ( جِسدانية ) ( [/FONT]Κατά σάρκα γνώσισ[FONT=&quot] ) (23) .           [/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]       لذلك لابد أن نُحدِّد طبيعِة ومعنى الصِفات ” روحاني “ و” حقيقي “ ، ” غير كاذِب “
*[/FONT]  *[FONT=&quot]إلخ ... التي تُميِّز المعرِفة التي حدَّثنا عنها العلاَّمة أوريجانوس ، هل هي المعرِفة الموضوعية العِلمية العقلانية لفلاسِفة الإغريق وتقليدهم المِثالي ؟ أم هي شئ مُختلِف عن ذلك ؟*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ويُخبِرنا أوريجانوس أنَّ معرِفة الله هي حِضنه ، الذي يضع فيه كل المُنشغلين به كما لو كانوا جواهِره وذهبه الذي يحفظه في حِضنه (24) ، وهذا نوع من الإدراك والفهم الشخصي السِّرِّي الوجودي للمعرِفة التي تُؤلِه .**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    وهي أيضاً معرِفة دياليكتيكية ديالوچية ، بمعنى أنها تتجه من الله نحو الإنسان ، ومن الإنسان نحو الله .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    وهي في الحالة الأولى تُعرف بأنها حِضن الله أي قِنية الله ، ولكن الصِفة التي يُوصف بها البشر هي أنهم ” مُنشغِلون بالله “ ( **Θεόфρονασ[FONT=&quot] ) ، فهُم يسعون نحوه مُتجهين إليه، وهذا المعنى نجِده في مفهوم التصوف عند الرسول بولس :[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]” وأمَّا الآن إذ عرفتُم الله بل بالحري عُرِفتُم من الله “**[FONT=&quot] ( غل 4 : 9 )[/FONT]*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]    وتتطابق مقولِة أوريجانوس مع مفهوم مُعلِّمنا بولس الرسول ، فمعرِفِة الإنسان لله هي نتيجة لمعرِفِة الله للإنسان ، ومعرِفِة الله للإنسان أساسية وركيزة أولية لكنها لا تقِف وحدها بعيداً عن الموضوعية **Subjectivity[FONT=&quot] ، لأنَّ معرِفِة الله الموضوعية عن الإنسان تجِد نظيرها في معرِفِة الإنسان الموضوعية عن الله ، لذلك معرِفِة أوريجانوس الحقيقية الروحانية هي معرِفة إلهية إنسانية ( ثيانثروبيك ) ، تتضمن السينرچي والاتحاد الموضوعي والتألُف بين الله والإنسان ، ذلك الارتباط المعرفي الحياتي الوجودي                ( الأنطولوچي ) .[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ومن الخطأ الاعتقاد بأنَّ هناك موضوعية إلهية فقط في هذه المعرِفة الروحانية ، وكذلك الظن بأنَّ العنصر البشري مُجرد شئ لعمل الله !!*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]       فبالرغم من أنَّ العلاَّمة أوريجانوس يقول أنه ليس من عملنا أو جِهادنا نحن أن نصير مُستحقين للمعرِفة الروحانية الإلهية (25) ، إلاَّ أنه في هذا لم يلغِ الموضوعية البشرية ، فالمقصود بالموضوعية البشرية اشتراك الإنسان بشخصه وكيانه وحواسه في العلاقة مع الله 
*[/FONT]  *[FONT=&quot]    وفي حسم ووضوح رفض العلاَّمة أوريجانوس تلكَ الموضوعية البشرية الساقِطة التي تنظُر إلى الله كما لو كان مادَّة للتعريف والتقييم ، دونَ أي حوار قائِم أو دونَ أيَّة إرادة !!*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    فالله ليس شيئاً يُثير الفُضول والتساؤلات ، بل هو كيان حر يُعطي للكائِن المخلوق أن يعرِفه ، ذلك الكائِن الذي يُحبه بنفس القدر لتكامُله الموضوعي الذاتي والمُتوقع فيه أن ينشغِل ويتحِد مع الله بمِلء حريته وإرادته ، ذلك العمل الإنساني الحُر السينرچي الذي فيه تتقابل النعمة مع إرادِة الإنسان الشخصية في تجاوُب وانسجام ، هو في الحقيقة جوهر الإيمان الذي يُعتبر دُعامة أساسية في فِكْر أوريجانوس والتي عبَّر عنها بقوله :*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ” إنَّ الذي يجمع الناس معاً من الشرق والغرب والشمال والجنوب إلى معرِفِة الله هو الإيمان “ (26) .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ويُقدِّم أوريجانوس هذا الإيمان بصورة أعمق عندما يربطه بشخص السيِّد المسيح له المجد :*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    إنه الإيمان في المسيح الذي يُعطي الحياة من السماء ، النابِع من مصدر الحياة (27) .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    رأى أوريجانوس أنَّ غايِة الإيمان الوحيدة هي الدخول إلى معرِفِة الآب خلال الاتحاد بالابن الذي وحده يعرِف الآب .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ويرى أنَّ كل حكمة هي من الله (28) ، سواء كانت معرِفة خاصة بالفلسفة أو الرياضيات أو الطِب أو الموسيقى (29) ، بل وأشار إلى الأخطاء المُتعلِقة بالفلسفات في مقولته :*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ” لا محبة الحروف الدنيوية ولا سفسطِة الفلاسِفة ولا خُزعبلات المُنجمين ولا كبرياء الشياطين الكاذِبين ولا أي عِلْم آخر خاص بالمستقبل يستخدِم خِداعات شريرة وسراب يقدِر أن يفصِلنا عن محبة الله التي في المسيح يسوع ربنا “ (30) . *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ونجِده يُحذِّرنا من الثِقة في الفلسفات التي تعجز عن اصلاح حياة من يتبعها ، قائِلاً :      ” لا تقتات بطعام الفلسفة الكاذِب ، فإنه قد يبعِدك عن الحق “ (31) .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]       ورَبَطْ العلاَّمة أوريجانوس بين اللاهوت والحياة ، فميَّز بين الحياة العامة التي يشترِك فيها الإنسان مع الحيوانات ، والحياة الحقيقية التي لنا في المسيح يسوع ربنا ، تلكَ الحياة 
*[/FONT]  *[FONT=&quot]المُرتبطة باللوغوس من خلال الشَرِكَة معه ، إنها الحياة الحقيقية المُشتهاة (32) ، والذينَ هم خارِج الإيمان بالمسيح ليسوا أحياء ، فهم أموات لا يعيشون لله ، بل حياتهم هي حياة الخطية ، والذينَ لهم شَرِكَة مع المسيح يعيشون الحياة التي هي بحق حياة حقيقية (33) .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    وكما ركِّز القديس إكليمنضُس السكندري في تعليمه على محورية الإيمان واللاهوت حول شخص المسيح ، كذلك اتسم التعليم الأوريجاني بهذه السِمة ، فنجدها واضِحة في النص التالي من دِفاعيات أوريجانوس ” ضد كلسس “ :*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ” لقد أخبرنا المسيح عن ذاك الذي أرسله بقوله : " لا أحد يعرِف الآب إلاَّ الابن "              و " الله لم يرهُ أحد قط الابن الوحيد الذي في حِضن الآب هو خبَّر " ، فأعطى الرب اللاهوت الحقيقي لتلاميذه ، ذلك اللاهوت الواضِحة آثاره في أعمالِهِم وكِتاباتِهِم ، وهكذا تعلَّمنا نحن أيضاً كيف نتأمَّل في الإلهيات “ (34) .**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ولا يعني تمركُز اللاهوت عند أوريجانوس حول شخص المسيح أنه يُؤدي إلى وِحدانية المسيح **Christ – monism[FONT=&quot] ، لكنه يُؤكِد على أنَّ هذه المعرِفة عن الله هي عمل الثَّالوث القدوس كله المُستعلن في مِلء الزمان في شخص يسوع المسيح وفي التاريخ من خلال الروح القدس العامِل في الكنيسة ، والابن يستعلِن الآب والآب يستعلِن الابن (35) .[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ويُؤكِد العلاَّمة أوريجانوس مُوضِحاً أنه لا يقدِر أحد أن يكون في الآب ومع الآب ما لم يصعد أولاً خلال لاهوت الابن ، الذي يقودنا بيده الطُوباوية إلى الآب نفسه (36) ، ومادام الآب غير مُنفصِل عن الابن فإنَّ الآب يأتي إلى الذينَ يتقبلون الابن (37) .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    أفاض العلاَّمة أوريجانوس في الحديث عن اللاهوت وإنارِة البصيرة الداخلية لإدراك الحق ، فَوَرَدْ في تعليمه الآتي :  *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ” لاهوت الكلِمة فيه قُوَّة لا لِتُعين المرضى وتشفيهم فحسب ... وإنما لتُظهِر أيضاً إعلان السِّر للأنقياء في الجسد والذهن ( رو 16 : 25 ) ... وهذا الإعلان يُضِئ لكل إنسان كامِل ويُنير ذِهنه لمعرفة الحق المُطلق !! “ .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ” أتى الكلِمة الإلهي كطبيب للخُطاة ، وكمُعلِّم للأسرار الإلهية للذينَ هم أنقياء بلا خطية “ (38) .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]يسوع المسيح هو الذي يُبدِّد الشُّرور التي في داخِلنا ، ويُحطِم مملكِة الخطية الكثيرة الشر “ (39) .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    وتحدَّث أوريجانوس عن ضرورة اقتران الأعمال الصَّالِحة والجِهاد الروحي بالإيمان، ذاكِراً أنَّ نعمة الله لا تُوهب للذينَ تنقُصهم الغيرة في عمل الصَّلاح ، كما لا تقدِر الطبيعة البشرية أن تنعم بالفضيلة دون عون من فوق (40) ، وأنَّ نِعَم الله تُوهب للذينَ بالإيمان والفضيلة يتهيأون لقبولِها (41) .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    وحدَّد أوريجانوس طبيعِة علاقِتنا بالله عندما قال : ” يكون المسيح حاضِراً في كل إنسان قدر ما يستحِق “ ، مُؤكِداً على عطية الله وحتمية الجِهاد إذ يقول ” مع أنَّ الله واحِد في جوهره إلاَّ أنه يأخذ أشكالاً كثيرة في حياة الناس الذينَ يعمل فيهم حسب                 احتياجِهِم “ (42) .**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ومرة أخرى يتحدَّث عن التجلِّي فيقول : ” يظهر الكلِمة بأشكال مُتنوعة حسب قُدرِة الإنسان فيظهر للبعض بلا شكل أو جمال ولآخرين باهِر الجمال “ (43) .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    وفي منظور العلاَّمة أوريجانوس معرفة الله الكامِلة ( الثيولوچيا الكامِلة ) ليست معروفة لنا نحن البشر بل لله وحده فقط الإله الكامِل ، فمعرِفتنا بالله إنما هي معرِفة بسيطة ، كحد قول أوريجانوس ، لأننا ننظُر كما في مرآة ، في حين أنَّ الله لا يحتاج إلى وَسَطْ للادراك ، فهو بالحقيقة الادراك وما يُدرك (44) ، وهذا يعني أنَّ الثيولوچيا التي يجب علينا أن نعرِفها إنما هي نتيجة لعمل الله فهي شُعاع وبهاء مجد الله الذي يُشرِق علينا فيُعطينا استنارة وبصيرة بها نصِل إليه ونعرِفه .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ويرتبِط عمل الله بمحبة وحكمة المسيح ابن الله ارتباطاً لا ينفصِم عراه ، فبهذا العِلم الإلهي نعرِف أنَّ الابن يخرج من الله نفسه .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    فمعرِفة الابن ليست معرفة شئ خارجي بل نتيجة لعلاقة شَرِكَة كيانية صميمية بين الله والإنسان التي في يسوع المسيح استُعلِنت استعلاناً كامِلاً ، لذا يقول العلاَّمة أوريجانوس :*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]       ” نوراً هو الرب للذينَ يعرِفونه .... فإن كان نور الرب هو " معرِفة الرب " ونور الرب 
*[/FONT]  *[FONT=&quot]هو نفس البشر أي نسمة حياتهم ***[FONT=&quot] ، إذن معرِفة الرب هي نسمة حياة البشر “ (45) .[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ويرى أنَّ النَّفْس تدخل إلى الكمال بتنقيتها من كل ما هو مادِّي ، إذ يدخلها التأمُّل في الإلهيات إلى الكمال اللائِق ، فتتأله بما تتأمل فيه .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ومن الجلي أنَّ أوريجانوس يسعى هنا ليُؤكِد أنَّ الله لا يُعرف بالقياسات المنطقية بل بالشَرِكَة والعلاقة الحيَّة الصميمية السينرچية بين الإنسان وأعمال الله فيه ، فليس اللاهوت مجرد نتيجة لجهد العقل بل هو مُرتبِط بحياة الإنسان بكليتها ، وهذا يعني أنَّ الإنسان ليس طرفاً سلبياً يتلقى اللاهوت ****[FONT=&quot] بل هو شريك في الموهِبة السماوية الموهوبة له مجاناً التي لا تُدرك ولا يُعبَّر عنها ..[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    وفي تفسيره لإنجيل القديس يوحنا (46) ، أعلن أنَّ معنى المعرِفة هو الدخول في عِلاقة شَرِكَة واتحاد ، ويرتكِز هذا الفِكر على قول مُعلِّمنا بولس الرسول :*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]” الآن نحن نعرِف الله بل بالحري عُرِفنا من الله “**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]بل ويتأسس على تلك المفاهيم الآبائية التي تُوضِح أنَّ الله يعرِف خاصته وأنَّ المعرِفة شَرِكَة . لأنَّ كل من يريد أن يعرِف الله لابد أن يُشارِكه ويعيش معه وفيه وله .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    فاللاهوت والإيمان ليسا مجرد فكرة نظرية في الأذهان ولا مجرد مُعتقدات وجِدَالات وعقلانيات ، إنما هما قبول عملي لعمل الله فينا وتجاوُبنا معه ، فالإيمان الحي إيمان عامِل لذلك نجِد العلاَّمة أوريجانوس يقول ” من الواضِح أنَّ من يموت وهو في خطيته لا يُؤمِن بالمسيح حقيقة حتى وإن كان مُؤمِناً به !! ومن لا يُؤمِن بالمسيح يموت في خطاياه مادام يسلُك بطريقة تُضاد ما يراه في المسيح “ (47) .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ميَّز العلاَّمة أوريجانوس بين المسيحيين الذينَ لهم الإيمان وحده ، والذينَ مع الإيمان دخلوا إلى المعرِفة ونجده يقول :*[/FONT]
**[FONT=&quot] **[FONT=&quot]تعقيب لِنِيافِة الأنبا بيشوي :[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]        بالمعنى الروحي للكلِمة مثلما قال السيِّد المسيح ” أنا هو خُبز الحياة “ ، فالنَّفْس البشرية بدون المسيح تفقِد حياتها الحقيقية .*[/FONT]

***[FONT=&quot] **[FONT=&quot]المقصود هنا عطايا اللاهوت للإنسان أي مواهِب الروح القدس وعطاياه الفائِقة .[/FONT]*[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]” إنَّ الكلِمة يُقدم ذاته كلبن للمسيحيين الذينَ هم أطفال وكخضروات للضُعفاء وكغِذاء قوي للمُصارعين الذينَ انشغلوا في معركِة حُبُّه فمُنِحوا نوعاً من الحياة الإلهية “ (48) .**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ويربُط بين معرِفتنا لله وبين الحب الذي هو سِر اتحادنا مع الله في اللوغوس ، مُؤكِداً على أنَّ المعرِفة تُزيد الحب وتُلهِبه أكثر فأكثر (49) ، ليُدرِك الحقائِق اللاهوتية بالاشراق النوراني في النَّفْس وبالحواس المُتجلِية (50) .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    تحدَّث العلاَّمة أوريجانوس باستفاضة عن عنايِة ورعايِة الآب بنا وأنه يهتم بنا يومياً ، عَلَناً وخِفية ، حتى وإن كنا لا نُدرِك ذلك (51) ، فليس شئ مِمَّا في السماء أو على الأرض ليس تحت عنايته (52) ، فالعناية الإلهية تحتضِن كل شئ حتى أنَّ شُعُور رُؤوسنا مُحصاة لدى الله (53) ( بحسب تعبير العلاَّمة أوريجانوس ) .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    كثيراً ما يتحدَّث العلاَّمة أوريجانوس عن الابن الوحيد قائِلاً ” يسوعي “ ، ” ربي “ ، ” مُخلِّصي “ .. فرسم لنا هذا التلامُس والعِشرة والعِشق منهجه عندما تأكَّد أنَّ المُؤمِن يلتقي بالسيِّد المسيح خلال الصمت القلبي والوِحدة والسكينة الداخلية لسماع صوت الله ، عندما يسكُت اللِسان يتكلَّم القلب ، وعندما يسكُت القلب ، يتكلَّم الله .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ونجده في حديثه عن سدوم وعمورة يصِف الله بأنه شافِ وأب وسيِّد طيِّب غير           قاسِ (54) .**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    أمَّا عن العِلاقة الشخصية الحيَّة التي ينبغي أن نعيشها مع الله فيقول : ” لنبحث عنه بتعب كثير ، وبتنهُدات الروح ، عندئذٍ نستطيع أن نجد ذاك الذي نشتاق إليه ، فإنه ليس باطِلاً كتب " هُوذا أبوك وأنا كُنا نطلُبك مُعذبين " “ (55) .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    وكشفت لنا كِتابات أوريجانوس عن اعتزازه باسم يسوع ، مُوضِحاً أنَّ المُخلِّص أظهر ذاته بألقاب كثيرة تُعلِن عن أعماله التي يُقدِّمها لنا ، فيقول :*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]       ” بالرغم من أنَّ المسيح واحِد في جوهره لكن له ألقاب كثيرة تُشير إلى سُلطانه وأعماله ، يُفهم أنه النِعمة والبِّر والسَّلام والحياة والحق والكلِمة “ (56) ، ” ومن يطلُب يسوع يطلُب كلِمة الله وحِكمته وبِرُّه وحقه وقُوَّته ، لأنَّ المسيح هو كل هذه “ (57) ،               ” إننا نطلُب فهم الله في المسيح يسوع وحده ... لأنه هو المُعلن عن الله ، إنه حِكمة الله وقُوَّته وبِرُّه
*[/FONT]  *[FONT=&quot]وتقديسه وخلاصه “ . ” مادام المُخلِّص هو البِّر والحق والقداسة .. فهو أيضاً الاحتمال ، لهذا يستحيل أن يصير أحد باراً أو قديساً بدونه ، ولا يقدِر أحد أن يحتمِل الأتعاب بغير المسيح “ (58) .**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    أكَّد العلاَّمة أوريجانوس على أنَّ المسيح هو النور الذي أضاء بنوره لخلاصنا وهو بعينه الذي أنار الأنبياء قديماً بالحكمة الإلهية إذ جاء إليهم وهو كائِن مع الله على الدوام لأنه هو الله (59) ، حياة الناس ونورهم الذي لا يكُف عن أن يُضِئ طبيعتنا التي في ذاتها ظُلمة (60) .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    برهن على أنَّ لاهوت المسيح ظاهِر من العجائِب التي صنعها ومن النُّبوات التي أتمها ومن قُوِّة الروح القدس التي وهبها لنا ولاتزال تعمل في الكنيسة المُقدسة .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    وفي حديثه عن مكانِة الإيمان ( **Πίστισ[FONT=&quot] ) ، يُؤكِد العلاَّمة أوريجانوس على أنَّ الإيمان ضروري للاَّهوت لكنه ليس هو اللاهوت ، فقد يُؤمِن الإنسان بالله لكن دون أن يعرِفه ! لذلك تربُط الفضيلة بين الإيمان والمعرِفة (61) .[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ويترتب اللاهوت كالآتي :*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    الإرادة ، العمل ، الكلِمة التي لا تنفصِل عن الحياة أبداً ، لذا يتحدَّث العلاَّمة أوريجانوس عن ضرورة الطهارة من الشهوات ( **Κάθαρσισ[FONT=&quot] ) لكي يعرِف الإنسان أو بالحري يكون مُستحِقاً لنوال المعرِفة الإلهية ، ونِعمة معرِفة الله ( الثيولوچيا ) تُعطَى فقط للإنسان الطاهِر ، أمَّا ذاك غير الطاهِر فيبقى في جهالة من جهة الله ( [/FONT]άγνοια θεού[FONT=&quot] ).[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]       ويقول أوريجانوس في تفسيره للأمثال أنه لا يمكن لأي أحد أن يُدرِك ويستوعِب الكلام الإلهي والمعرِفة اللاهوتية (62) ( أي التي تُؤلِّه ) ***[FONT=&quot] إلاَّ الإنسان الذي يسعى ويُنقي قلبه بالطهارة والنقاوة ( كاثارسيس ) ، في تواتُر ومواظبة على النُسك ( أسقيسيس [/FONT][FONT=&quot]άσκησισ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ) ، كعمل له ديمومته واستمراريته الديناميكية الذي يُعرِّفه أوريجانوس بأنه التوبة ( ميطانيا ) ، [/FONT]*[/FONT]          **[FONT=&quot] **[FONT=&quot]تعقيب لِنِيافِة الأنبا بيشوي :[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]        المقصود بهذا التعبير أن يأخذ الإنسان صورِة الله في أعماق كيانه وهذه هي القداسة الحقة في مفهومنا المسيحي .*[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]إنه العمل الذي يسمو بالفِكر فوق الأرضي والمادِّي إلى ما هو سماوي وسامي ، إنه جِهاد قانوني مُتواصِل يُرى فيه الإنسان كبطل رياضي يسعى بتدريب مُستمِر لكي يبلُغ غايته .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    اعتُبِر أوريجانوس مُؤسِس اللاهوت النُّسكي السِّرِّي في المسيحية ، مُشابِهاً في ذلك فيلون اليهودي والقديس إكليمنضُس الأسكندري ، ويُذكر له أنه تحدَّث بتفصيل أكثر ومنهجية عن التأمُّل في الكلِمة الإلهية ، من خلال الإتجاه التأمُلي **Theoretikon[FONT=&quot] ورؤيِة الله ومعرِفته ، ومن خلال الإتجاه النُّسكي [/FONT]Praktikon[FONT=&quot] بالسلُوك ..[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    وبخصوص التأمُّل في الإلهيات ، يُذكِّرنا العلاَّمة أوريجانوس بأنَّ اللاهوت مُحاط بسِر خفي لا يمكن إدراكه والتعرُّف عليه ، لأنه مُحاط بسحابِة عدم المعرِفة ، والنَّفْس لكي تنعم بالرؤيا والتأمُّل في الإلهيات غير المُدركة يلزمها أن تتخلَّى عن رَغَبَاتها الفاسِدة .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    وفي الحقيقة كان إكليمنضُس هو الذي أفاض في استخدام نموذج المُجاهِد الرياضي في ” بديعياته **Stromaties[FONT=&quot] “ حيث عُمق مبدأ النُّسك المسيحي كاستعداد وضرورة مُسبقة لمعرِفة الله (63) ، [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لكن لا يقِف العلاَّمة أوريجانوس عند حد الكاثارسيس ( الطهارة ) فيعتبِرها جِهاد سلبي ينبغي أن يتم تجاوزه بعمل الوصايا كجهاد ايجابي وضرورة تسبِق  الثيولوچيا ، لذلك يقول في تفسيره لسِفر الأمثال (64) :[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ” أنَّ من يُحِب الله يُحِب ناموسه ( شريعته ) ويفعل ما يُقره الناموس ، والذي يحفظ الناموس يحظى باللاهوى ( الأباثيا **Áπάθεια[FONT=&quot] “[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ومعرِفة الله (65) .[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    والذي يُطهِّر نفسه ( يغسِلها ) من الشهوات ويحفظ وصايا الله يمتلِئ في نفسه بالحكمة ومعرِفة الله ، أمَّا الذي يمتنع عن تنفيذ وصايا الله يكتنِفه العَوَز والفقر ، ويقول في مواضِع أخرى :*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    أنَّ الفضائِل ( **Aretai[FONT=&quot] ) هي المنابِع التي تنبُع من الماء الحي للكلام الإلهي الذي هو معرِفة ربنا يسوع (66) .[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    وهناك نصوص كثيرة يُؤكِد فيها على حياة التدقيق والنُّسك المسيحي وحِفْظ الوصايا الذي يُشبِه التسربُل ” بثِياب اللاهوت “ أي المسيح الرَّاعي الرحيم والصَّالِح .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]       ويقول أنَّ الفضيلة ( آريتي ) تمنح أجنِحة للذينَ يرغبون في أن يصيروا حُكماء ، *[/FONT]  
*[FONT=&quot]فالفضيلة هي الماء الذي يُحيي النبات ، ونِعمة الروح القدس نهر الحكمة الدائِمة المُتدفِقة التي للثَّالوث المُثلث الاشعاعات في اللاهوت الواحِد (67) .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    وفي إنجيل لوقا ، يجِد أوريجانوس معنى سري لثياب المسيح التي صارت بيضاء كالثلج من بهاء نوره وضِياء مجده ، وهو ما يحدث للذينَ يتسربلون بفضائِل المسيح ، حينما يصعدون معه إلى جبل التجلِّي ليتجلُّوا بعد أن لبسوا الأبيض النَّاصِع اللمعان ، واللوغوس يظهر بعدِّة أشكال للتلاميذ لكن بالنسبة للذينَ صعدوا الجبل ، جبل الطهارة ، قد ظهر نور أبيض باهِر وساطِع . *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    وهنا نجِد الشكل النهائي للاَّهوت والذي نجده في المسيح فقط ، إنه لاهوت النور ، لذلك يرى أوريجانوس أنَّ من يتكلَّم بالحق عن لاهوت المسيح ... سوف يتحتم عليه أن يتكلَّم عن ثِياب يسوع التي صارت لامعة بيضاء مثل النور المُشرِق ، وعلى هذا الجبل ، وبالطهارة ، نظروه إلهاً .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ركِّز العلاَّمة أوريجانوس على أنَّ طلب الإنسان الاتحاد مع الله يتم من خلال حِفْظ البتولية ، وعِيش الزهد ، واحتقار الأباطيل (68) ، حتى أنه جذب كثيرين بأعماله التي فعلها أكثر من كتاباته ..*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    لذلك الثيولوچيا التي في المسيح لا يمكن بلوغها أو تحقيقها إلاَّ على جبل التجلِّي حيث نصعد من خلال الطهارة وحياة التدقيق ، وعلى هذا الجبل يظهر المسيح في هيئته الإلهية، وفقط لأولئك الذينَ يصعدون هذا الجبل يُستعلن  هذا السِّر الإلهي ، سِر اللاهوت ، لاهوت رؤيِة النور ، اللاهوت السِّرِّي (69) . *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    إنَّ اللاهوت في المنظور الأُوريجاني هو تلك الحقيقة الواقِعة والحدث والتلامُس والمُشاركة والايجابية الفاعِلة ، التي نلمسها ونتذوقها باستنارة سِرية ونِعمة خاصة تُميِّز سِر الله ، إنه استعلان الله في المسيح ، الذي هو مِلء استعلان اللاهوت ، أي استعلان الآب والابن والروح القدس ورؤيِة النور الإلهي الغير مادِّي واللامخلوق ، تلك الحالة التي يبلُغها الإنسان بطهارته وتدقيقه الذي لن يتحقق إلاَّ في الكنيسة حيث نِعمِة الروح القدس وعمل الإنسان معه ، ونجِده يقول :*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]” الكنيسة أُمِّنا التي ربطها الآب بالمسيح بالروح القدس تلِد على الدوام أولاداً وبنات وتفرح بالذينَ يتقدمون في المعرِفة وحكمِة الله “ .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    لقد أكَّد العلاَّمة أوريجانوس على أنَّ المسيح يوجد فقط في الكنيسة المملوءة من بهائه ويسكُن فيها بكماله ، ومن ثمَّ فإنَّ معرِفة الله حقيقة تتحقق في الكنيسة بحياة الطهارة والطاعة التي تُهيئِنا للنمو في الإدراك اللاهوتي ومن ثمَّ تُعِدِّنا لرؤيِة نور الله اللامخلوق .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ولمفهوم أوريجانوس عن اللاهوت خاصيتان يمكن من خلالهُما بلورِة منهجه اللاهوتي الأُوريجاني ، الخاصية الأولى الذُّكصولوجيا ( التسبيح ) ، والخاصية الثَّانية الثَّالوثية .**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    فمعرِفِة الله ينتُج عنها التسبيح والتمجيد ، لذلك نجده يقول ” أنَّ الكِتاب المُقدس يتكلَّم لاهوتياً عن الله ويُعلِن دائِماً عن طبيعته ، أي أنه لا حدود له وأنه مرهوب بين الآلهة ! ، لذلك يدعو الخليقة كلها من ملائِكة ونجوم ونور مخلوق إلى أن تُسبِّح الله وترفعه “ (70) .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ونجِد العلاَّمة أوريجانوس حريص على الذُّكصولوجيا كعمل شَرِكَة تجتمِع فيه الملائِكة معنا لنُصلي ونُسبِّح ونعمل معاً فنبلُغ ما نبغى ، فبالنِعمة ينفتِح القلب للتسبيح الحقيقي :           ” إن لم يكُن الذِهن مملوء من نِعمِة الله ، لا يقدِر أن يُشير إلى تسبيحات مجده “ (71) .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    والثيولوچيا والتمجيد ينشأ عنهُما تمجيد داخلي وحالة من السكينة ( الهيزيكيا ) ، لذلك يقول أوريجانوس :              *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ” عندما أصرُخ إلى الله في تسبيح ، فأنا أتأمَّل لاهوتياً الوقت كله ، فلا شئ يشيخ              فيَّ ، بل يتجدَّد يوماً فيوماً على مدى الأيام ، وعندما تُبارِح فِكري الثيولوچيا وأفتُر عن التمجيد ، فإني أصير فوراً في شيخوخة تتسلَّل إلى عظمي وكياني ، عندما تثقُل عليَّ يد  الله ، بسبب جهالاتي وشهواتي الماجِنة “**[FONT=&quot] (72) . [/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    أكَّد العلاَّمة أوريجانوس على أنَّ الثيولوچيا هي الذُّكصولوجيا وهي مُرتبِطة بوجودنا ، فكلما ازددنا في التسبيح كلما تجدَّد كياننا وتحقَّق وجودنا ، والعكس إذا أهملنا حيث ينتابنا الذُّبول والفُتُور والضياع .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    لذلك يقول ” لابد أن نسأله على الدوام لأنه هو وحده القادِر أن يمِدِّنا بكل               احتياجاتنا “ (73) . *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]لقد اعتبر أنَّ الصلوات والتسابيح معونة إلهية قادِرة أن تُبطِل أعمال الشياطين وحروبه المُثيرة خلال التقوى والتمجيد .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ولتأكيد هذا المفهوم اللاهوتي التَّسبيحي عند العلاَّمة أوريجانوس ، اعتبر أنَّ كل مُؤمِن ينزِل إلى مياه المعمودية يخرج منها إنسان صحيح جديد مُستعِد للتَّسبيح بالنشيد الجديد             ( إش 42 : 10 ) (74) ، **[FONT=&quot]مُعتبِراً بذلك أنَّ كل مُعمَّد مدعو لحياة التَّسبيح الدائِمة .[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    لذلك نجِده في تفسيره لرسالِة أفسس :*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ” مُكلِّمين بعضكُم بعضاً بمزامير وتسابيح وأغاني روحية مُترنمين ومُرتلين في قُلُوبِكُم للرب “ . *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    **[FONT=&quot]ويقول أيضاً : أنَّ التراتيل تُعلِن القُوَّة بشكل كامِل وتُعبِّر عن لاهوت الله المُفرِح ، ولذلك اللاهوتي الحقيقي هو الذي يقدِر أن يُردِّد هذه التراتيل والتَّسابيح والصَّلوات .. فاللاهوتي هو المُرنِم بالتَّسابيح .. [/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    **[FONT=&quot]إنَّ هذه التَّسابيح والصَّلوات يمكن أن تظهر بشكل مُعاش خلال الإنسان الذي يستخدِم جسده كقِيثارة وأعماله كمزامير فاه بها المُرنِم ، هذا هو الإنسان الذي يُعلِن اللاهوت في المزامير الروحية ..[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ويعتبِر أوريجانوس أنَّ إدراك لاهوت الطبيعة وابداعات الله وجُبلته التي خلقها هي كلها أشكال من الذُّكصولوجيا ، فبالنسبة لأوريجانوس : اللوغوس البشري ( العقل ) والأعمال البشرية والأعمال الكونية هي كلها أنواع من الذُّكصولوجيا ( التَّمجيد ) ومن              الثيولوچيا ( اللاهوت ) ، لذلك لابد أن تملأ الترانيم والتَّسابيح والأغاني الروحية قلب اللاهوتي .             *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    لأنَّ روح الله القدوس يُلهِب قلوبنا في العِبادة الجماعية ( الليتورچيا )**[FONT=&quot] ويفتح ألسِنتنا للتَّسبيح الذُّكصولوچي ، لذلك يقول العلاَّمة أوريجانوس : ” لا نستطيع أن نُقيم صلاة ما لم يُلقِ الآب عليها ضوءاً ويُعلِّمها الابن ويعمل الروح القدس في داخِلنا “ ، وهنا نرى الربط بين التريادولوچيا ( الثَّالوث ) وبين التَّسبيح والتَّمجيد الذُّكصولوچي .[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]       لذلك يرتبِط مفهوم الثيولوچيا الذُّكصولوجيا بالكنيسة ، ففي سِفر النشيد يتحدَّث عن
*[/FONT]  *[FONT=&quot]العروس ... كنيسة المسيح ... التي تُحتشد بكثير من اشبينات العروس أي الخوارِس التي تُسبِّح الله بنفس الثيولوچيا ، وهذه الجوقات تعود من المعركة الروحية والسِباق وهي تنشِد أناشيد الفرح والنُّصرة مُسبِّحة الرب الذي كلَّلها بفرح الطِيب الغامِر ( الأڤدوكيا      **Evdokia[FONT=&quot] ) ..[/FONT][FONT=&quot]                  [/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    وللعلاَّمة أوريجانوس رؤية سماوية تسبيحية للكنيسة عروس المسيح التي فيها نتشارك من خلال الليتورچيات وبشكل أشمل وأسمى في القُدَّاسات الإلهية .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    لذلك لم يُعلِّم أوريجانوس بأنَّ الثيولوچيا نظريات وتسلية عقلية ، بل هي تعبير عن الإنسان الذي يتجِه بكل فِكره وقلبه إلى اختبار مُعاش باطني وعميق لمجد الله ونوره ، إنها الذُّكصولوجيا والتَّسبيح التي تلِف الإنسان كله ، نفساً وجسداً وروحاً .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    لقد تحدَّث عن الشَرِكَة التي بين السمائيين والمُؤمنين في المسيح يسوع ، حتى أنه قال ” إذ يجتمِع المُؤمِنون معاً .. تكون هناك كنيسة منظورة مُجتمِعة معاً وكنيسة ملائِكة غير منظورة مُجتمِعة معاً أيضاً ! إننا نُشارِكهم تسابيحهُم العُلُوِية ، وهم يُشارِكوننا فرحنا بالخلاص الإلهي !! “ .            *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ووردت التَّسبِحة الساروفيمية ( الثَّلاث تقديسات ) في كِتابات العلاَّمة أوريجانوس ، وربما يرجع استخدامها بالأسكندرية إلى تاريخ سابِق (75) .**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    و ثيولوچيا أوريجانوس ليست مُتعلِقة بإله غير شخصي ومُطلق لكن بالثَّلاثة أقانيم أو البرسونا لله الواحِد ، بالثَّالوث القدوس ، فهي ” ثيولوچيا الثَّالوث “ كما يُسميها أوريجانوس في تفسير إنجيل لوقا (76) .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    هذه الثيولوچيا التريادولوچية ( الثَّالوثية ) تُؤكِد على وحدِة عمل الأقانيم الثَّلاثة ، في تعليم صحيح مُستقيم عن وحدِة الله التي لا ترتكِز على مفهوم أيديولوچي مذهبي لكيان الله الغير مُدرك .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ويتحدَّث أوريجانوس عن ثيولوچيا الآب و ثيولوچيا الابن **[FONT=&quot]المُخلِّص و ثيولوچيا الروح القدس ، وبِدايته هي دائِماً في الإعلان الذي يُحقِّقه الأقانيم الثَّلاثة ، ومن ثمَّ فالثيولوچيا لكل واحِد منهم ولهم جميعاً في آنٍ واحِد .[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    فيقول أوريجانوس أنَّ ” المسيح قد نقل الإيمان بالله إلى الإيمان بالابن والآب أو بمعنى آخر قد نقل الثيولوچيا إلى ثيولوچيا الابن و ثيولوچيا الآب “ (77) .**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    كتب في كِتابه **De oratione[FONT=&quot] يتحدَّث عن أولئِك الذينَ يُسيئون فهم مقولات الإنجيل لأنهم يرتكِزون على أُسُس أخرى للاَّهوت غير تعليم الإنجيل الخاص بالابن والآب .[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    وفي مواضِع أخرى يقول أوريجانوس أنَّ الذي لا يُؤمِن بلاهوت الروح القدس يجحد معموديته ولا يمكن أن يخلُص ما لم يتقدس بالثَّالوث كله .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    وقد أكَّد أوريجانوس على الثيولوچيا الثَّالوثية التي وجدها في أسماء العهد القديم عن الله ، مثل الصَّباؤوت ، وأدوناي ، وهو لاهوت أعمق وسِرِّي يتضمن في عُمقه التعليم عن الثَّالوث ، بل ويُقرِّر هذا التعليم عندما يقول : *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ” لا نستطيع أن نُقيم صلاة ما لم يُلقِ الآب عليها ضوء ويُعلِّمها الابن ، ويعمل الروح القدس في داخِلنا “ (78) .**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ونستطيع أن نقول أنَّ مدرسِة الأسكندرية اللاهوتية في نهايِة القرن الثَّالِث الميلادي ، أنشأت عِلْم اللاهوت المسيحي ، بعد أن انتصرت على الفلسفة الوثنية التي واجهتها بدفاعياتِها الخصبة ، ولمَّا تطاولت الفلسفة على بساطِة المسيحية ، تحدَّث أوريجانوس الذي كان قد درس فلسفِة الوثنيين – عِلْم اللاهوت المنهجي – وخصوصاً بعد أن فرضت المشاكِل الفلسفية نفسها على منهجه ، عن جوهر الثيولوچيا مُتخِذاً من الطريقة المنهجية اُسلوباً في ردوده .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    وبالرغم من اخفاقاته إلاَّ أننا نُقِر أنه ما كان مُمكِناً أن يتحقق انتصار المبادِئ المسيحية اليونانية فيما بعد بدون سقطاته ، وقد استنفذ البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي والآباء الكبَّادوك كل حياتهم لتصحيح المنهج اللاهوتي الأُوريجاني ، لتستعيد الكنيسة اتزانها الروحي اللاهوتي في أواخِر القرن الرَّابِع .. وتُغلِق مدارِس الأسكندرية وأثينا أبوابها كتتويج لحالة واقِعة ، ألا وهي سيادِة العِلْم اللاهوتي المسيحي بأصالتِهِ وروحه الإنجيلية الرَّسولية الآبائية .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ونُجمِل هنا تعليم أوريجانوس اللاهوتي ( اللاهوت المنهجي **Systematic Theology[FONT=&quot] ) :[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]
*
[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (6 يوليو 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]    أولاً :**[FONT=&quot] اللاهوت هو المعرِفة الشخصية الاتحادية العميقة ورؤيِة الله التي تنبُع في الأعماق الدَّاخلية ، معرِفة صميمية بالكيان والوجود والحياة .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ثانياً : إنَّ معرِفِة اللاهوت الصحيح ، معرِفة إلهية روحانية لاهوتية مُقدسة رُؤيوية وحقيقية غير كاذِبة ، تنبني على الإرادة المُقدسة والتطهير من الشهوات والمواظبة على التوبة والنُّسك ، لنتأمَّل ونسلُك في الفضيلة ونحيا حياة الكنيسة الإكلسيولوچية ، عندئذٍ تنكشِف لنا أعماق الثيولوچيا .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ثالِثاً : تتحوَّل الثيولوچيا إلى ذُكصولوجية ، وهو عمل التَّسبيح والتَّمجيد والتَّرنُم الذي يحتضِن الإنسان كل الإنسان بل والكون كله كعمل من أعمال خِلقِة الله ومجده الإلهي .. لذلك اللاهوتي هو الذي يُصلِّي ويُسبِّح ، ( اللاهوتي كائِن ليتورچي ) .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    رابِعاً : اللاهوت هو التريادولوچيا ( الثَّالوث ) أي استعلان الثَّالوث القدوس الذي اُعطِيَ في المسيح لخلاص الإنسان .**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]          الثيولوچيا هي البِداية*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]                      والذُّكصولوجيا هي الطريق*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]                                   والتريادولوچيا هي النِهاية والغاية**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    **[FONT=&quot]ويقول العلاَّمة أوريجانوس ” من هو البِدء بِدء كل شئ إلاَّ ربنا ومُخلِّص جميع الناس، يسوع المسيح بِكر كل الخليقة ، فالبداية هي المُخلِّص الذي به صُنِعَت كل السموات والأرض “ (79) .[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    وهذه المراحِل الأربع في المفهوم الأُوريجاني قد تطورت في المضمون الأكلسيولوچي ( الكنسي ) ، فلا ثيولوچيا خارِج الكنيسة حيث الخلاص الإلهي ولا ذُكصولوجية خارِج جُموعِيِة الكنيسة وشَرِكَة القديسين ولا تريادولوچيا بعيداً عن سرائِرِيِة الكنيسة بيت الحمامة .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]    ويُمثِّل العلاَّمة أوريجانوس نُقطة تحوُّل في الثيولوچيا الآبائية فيما بعد ، اليونانية واللاتينية ، لذلك اعتبر البعض أنَّ أوريجانوس هو أبو اللاهوت الأُرثوذُكسي المنهجي **Father of Orthodox Systematic Theology[FONT=&quot] لكنه في نفس الوقت أبو الهرطقة [/FONT]Father of Heresy[FONT=&quot] !![/FONT]*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]    وقد يبدو هذا الأمر مُتناقِضاً حسب الظَّاهِر ، لكن أوريجانوس كان أوِّل مسيحي يهتم بجِدِية بالمُعضِلات التي واجهها اللاهوت القديم وأوِّل من فتح الطريق أمام الجديد ، وكان أوِّل من صب العقائِد المسيحية في قوالِب منهجية فلسفية مُنشِأً بهذا لأوِّل مرَّة في تاريخ المسيحية ما سُمِّيَ فيما بعد بعِلْم اللاهوت المسيحي .*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]مراجِع الفصل*[/FONT]​ *1)   Contra Celsum, IV, 89.*
*2)   Ibid. 1, 25.*
*3)   Ibid. IV, 97 and 89.*
*4)   Ibid. VII, 42.*
*5)   Ibid. VI, 22.*
*6)   Ibid. I, 20.*
*7)   Ibid. IV, 89, 97.*
*8)   Ibid. IV, 3, also VII, 4.*
*9)   See Ibid. IV, 3.*
*[FONT=&quot] ( حيث يتحدَّث عن أنَّ المشكلة لم تكن في الحاجة إلى المعرِفة عن الحق ، بل كانت تكمُن في غِياب الحق نفسه في الحياة ) .*[/FONT]
*10)                      Ibid. VI, 4.*
*11)                      Ibid. VI, 5.*
*12)                      Contra Celsum, 7:54.*
*13)                      Rom. 1: 21,23,25; 1 Cor[FONT=&quot]:** 1: 27 – 29.*[/FONT]
*14)                      Ibid. IV, 5.*
*15)                      On the Proverbs P.G. 17, 161 A, 220 D.*
*1)   P.G. 17, 165 D, 173 C, 188 A, 192 B.*
*2)   Ibid. 200 A.*
*3)   Ibid. 200 A.*
*4)   Ibid. 137 D. 193 B.*
*5)   Ibid. 180 CD.*
*6)   Ibid. 180 CD, On Matthew, XII, 15.*
*7)   P.G. 17, 169 A. 180 CD.*
*8)   On Matthew, XII, 37.*
*9)   On the Proverbs, P.G. 17, 229 A.*
*10)                      On the Psalms 43, P.G. 12, 1434 B.*
*11)                      On the Proverbs, P.G. 17, 229 A.*
*12)                      Ibid.*
*13)                      In Num. Hom 18 : 3.*
*14)                      In Gen. Hom 11 : 3.*
*15)                      In Judic Hom 3 : 3.*
*16)                      In Levit. Hom 10 : 2.*
*17)                      In Joan, t 2, ch 19.*
*18)                      A.N.F., vol 9, p. 313.*
*19)                      CF. also In Proverbs 4, 21 and in Psalm 9.*
*20)                      In Matthew XX, 15.*
*21)                      In Joan, t 1, ch 19, 27.*
*22)                      Comm. Matt 13: 19.*
*23)                      Contra Celsus 6: 67.*
*24)                      In Josh. Hom 15: 14.*
*25)                      Comm. Ined des Paaimes 118: 32 B.*
*26)                      Comm. Joan, Frag. 41 ( on 3: 27 ) .*
*27)                      Princ. 4: 4 : 2.*
*28)                      In Num, Hom. 9 : 9.*
*29)                      In John, XIII.*
*1)    *
*2)   In John XIX, 4.*
*3)   In Joan t 19.*
*4)   Joseph C. MC Lelland[FONT=&quot]:** God the Anonymous, 1976, P. 112.*[/FONT]
*5)   De Prin. 3 : 6 : 3. P.G. 11 : 356.*
*6)   Ibid. 1 : 1 : 5, P.G. 11 : 124.*
*7)   Selps. 144 : 1.*
*8)   In Gen,. Hom 3 : 2.*
*9)   Contra Celsus 8 : 70.*
*10)                      In Ezek. Hom. 13.*
*11)                      In Luc Hom. 18.*
*12)                      Comm. Rom. 5 – 6.*
*13)                      Comm. 32.*
*14)                      In Jerm. Hom 8 : 2.*
*15)                      In Joan 2, in Princ.*
*16)                      Ctena aurea, St. John, ch 1.*
*17)                      In John, XIX, 3.*
*18)                      P.G. 17, 220 D.*
*19)                      CF Stromaties, VII, III, 2, 3.*
*20)                      43, P.G. 17, 245 A.*
*21)                      Ibid. 244 A.*
*22)                      Ibid. 172 D.*
*23)                      In Proverbs P.G. 17, 204 A.*
*24)                      In Num. Hom, 11 : 3, in Joan 28 : 23.*
*25)                      V Lossby’s book on The Vision of God, London, 1963, is particularly relevant here.*
*26)                      In Jeremia, Hom. XVIII, P.G. 13. 176 A.*
*27)                      Nots on PS. 71 : 8.*
*28)                      P.G. 13, 29 A B.*
*1)   A.N.F., vol 4, 490.*
*2)   In Exod, Hom. 5 : 5.*
*3)   Gregor. Dix: The Shape of the Liturgy, P. 237.*
*4)   Fragments XIVIII, P.G. 17, 353 CD.*
*5)   In John, VII.*
*6)   De Prin. 2 : 6.*
*7)   In Gen. Hom. 1 : 1.*
*
[FONT=&quot]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## e-Sword (8 نوفمبر 2014)

حلو خاللللللللللص 
وحشتنا كتباتك يا دكتور


----------



## ابن النبى يونان (9 نوفمبر 2014)

جميل لكن عزيزى الدكتور هل نحكم نحن ع انسان بار واحد اباء الكنيسه فى وجهه نظر الاخرين لماذا نحكم ع انسان مات من 1900 عام وحتى اليوم لايوجد دليل قاطع ع تأثره بالهيللنيه والافكار الوثنيه وانا اسئلك دكتور هل تشبيه بعض العبادات القديمه كاليونانيه والفارسيه والمصريه او حتى تشبيه شئ مادى بشئ غير مادى يعتبر خطأ ؟يعتبر خطاء اذا كان مقارنه واقعيه لا انه مجرد تشابه فلا يحسب عليه خطاء . وبالطبع افلاطون هو اعظمهم من حيث فكرته الالوهيه التى للكائن السردمى فقد اعترف بوجود الله 
يثبت  أفلاطون وجود الله ببرهانين اثنين : برهان الحركة و برهان النظام فيقرر من  وجه أول أن الحركات سبع : الجهات الست , و الحركة الدائرية , و إن حركة  العالم دائرية منظمة لا يستطيعها العالم بذاته و لذا فهي ترجع إلى علة  عاقلة و هذه العلة العاقلة هي الله . و من الوجهة الثانية يقول : إن العالم  آية فنية و هذا العمل الرائع هو من صنع عقل كامل توخى الخير و رتب كل شيء  عن قصد . و إن مثال الجمال هو المقصد الأسمى الذي ترمي إليه الإرادة في  نزوعها نحو المطلق و الغاية القصوى التي يتوخاها العقل في جدله و هذا  المثال لا يوصف . إن مثال الخير هو أقصى حدود العالم المعقول و علة لكل ما  هو خيّر و جميل و هو الذي يمنح النفس قوة الإدراك و هو مبدأ العلم و الحق .اذا افلاطون افضل بشئ قليل . ولااعرف ما المشكله فى المعرفه الالهيه فكلامه شبه ترنيم من السماء يرتل به الروح القدس على القيثاره الذى هو اوريجانوس. كما ان المشكله التى يتم  اخفائها هى ان اوريجانوس رسم قسا 
*اعتبر  					البابا هذه السيامة أكثر خطأ من التصرف السابق، حاسبًا إياها سيامة باطلة لسببين:**أ. أن أوريجينوس قد قبل السيامة من أسقف آخر غير أسقفه، دون أخذ تصريح من الأسقف التابع له.*
*ب. إذ كان أوريجينوس قد خصى نفسه، فهذا يحرمه من نوال درجة كهنوتية، فإنه حتى اليوم لا يجوز سيامة مَنْ يخصي نفسه. وهذا حقيقى فلقد حدث خطاءفى ذلك واى اب لديه اخطاءه الشخصيه . فكيه نتجرأ نحن ونهين رجل اب وعلامه وقديس وشهيد ومعلم كتب 6000 مجلد لم يفعلها ولن يفعلها احد مثلما فعل اوريجين فى  كثره محبته فى المسيح المخلص.
*​


----------



## ابن النبى يونان (9 نوفمبر 2014)

كل كلام اوريجانوس المذكور هنا يدل ع قدسيته


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (25 ديسمبر 2015)

[YOUTUBE]5EHIAutzdPM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (25 ديسمبر 2015)

تهم اوريجانوس:- التهمة الأولى : النفوس خُلقت قبل خلق الأجساد  وحبست فيها لأجل خطايا ارتكبتها ، أو أن النفوس خلقت مع الملائكة فى يوم  واحد ولما خالفت الله انحدرت إلى الأرض واتحدت بالأجساد .
 الرد : قال  اوريجانوس عكس هذا الكلام فى كتابه المبادئ وفى تفسيره لسفر التكوين وفى  كتابه " ضد كلسوس " . قال أن النفس البشرية المخلوقة على صورة الله هى ذلك  الإنسان الأول الذى ذكر عنه سفر التكوين أنه خلق فى اليوم السادس . أما  إنحدار النفوس الذى أتهم به فلعله يكون قد أتهم به خطأ لأن الأرواح التى  إنحدرت كان يقصد بها أرواح الملائكة الذين سقطوا وقد ذكر ذلك فى كتابه  المبادئ وفى تفسيره لسفر حزقيال .
 التهمة الثانية : اتهموه أنه قال أن نفس المسيح خُلقت واتحدت باللاهوت قبل زمان التجسد .
 الرد : قال اوريجانوس ضد هذا الكلام فى كتابيه المبادئ وضد كلسوس وفى  تفسيره لأنجيل يوحنا وتفسيره لمزمور 42 وقال أن الكلمة أخذ جسد ونفس ناطقة  عند التجسد .
 التهمة الثالثة : اتهموه أنه من فرط محبته للناس قال أن الشياطين سيخلصون . وكذلك الأشرار سيخلصون أيضاً .
 الرد : الثابت أنه قال كلاماً عكس هذا فى كتابيه المبادئ وضد كلسوس . قال  أن الملائكة قسمان قسم أطاع الله فخلص خلاصاً أبدياً وقسم سقط فهلك هلاكاً  أبدياً .وعبارة هلك هلاكاً أبدياً معناها أن الشيطان لا يمكن أن يخلص وأما  عن الجنس البشرى على الرغم من سقوطه فى خطيئة آدم الأصلية يمكن أن يخرج من  الهوة التى وقع فيها ويتمجد بالله وبملائكته الأبرار غير أن الذين يسترسلون  فى ضلالهم يصبحون عبيداً للشيطان فيهبطون إلى الهاوية الأبدية . وهذه  العبارة تعنى إيمانه بالهلاك الأبدى للأشرار أى أنهم سوف لا يخلصون أبداً .
 التهمة الرابعة : اتهموه أن قال أن الأجساد الحالية لن تقوم فى يوم القيامة ، وإنما ستتحد الأرواح بأجساد أخرى غيرها .
 الرد : قال عكس هذا تماماً فى تفسيره للمزمور الأول وفى كتابيه المبادئ وضد كلسوس وفى تفسيره لأنجيل متى .
 ويكفى أن نورد قول أشهر مهاجميه وهو جيروم الذى قال " من يستطيع أن يدّعى أن اوريجانوس أنكر قيامة الأجساد !! " .
 وفى نفس المجال اتهمه البعض أنه قال أن الأجساد تتغير إلى نجوم وكواكب ،  وفى الحقيقة لم يشبهها اوريجانوس بذلك إلا فى الجمال والبهاء مثلما قال  بولس الرسول " نجم يمتاز عن نجم فى المجد " ( 1 ـ كورنثوس 15 : 41 ) .
  كما اتهمه البعض أنه قال أن بولس الرسول شبه أجساد الأشرار بعد القيامة  بالبهائم وأجساد الأبرار بالكواكب ( 1 ـ كورنثوس 15 : 39 ، 40 ) ،  فاوريجانوس قال أنه ليس معنى الكلام أن الأشرار سوف يلبسون أجساد بهائم  والأبرار يتحولون إلى كواكب . وبهذا يكون قد قال عكس ما أتهم به .
 التهمة الخامسة : اتهموه أنه يؤمن بتقمص الأرواح ، وهى تهمة وصلت إليه وذاعت فى أيامه .
 الرد : ورد عليها قائلاً فى كتابه " ضد كلسوس " عن نظرية تقمص الأرواح أن هذا الرأى لا يمكن أن يخطر لمجنون فى منامه
 التهمة السادسة : اتهموه أنه قال بخلق عوالم أخرى قبل عالمنا ، وسوف يخلق عوالم أخرى بعد عالمنا هذا .
 الرد : هو رد على هذه النظريات فى ردوده الكثيرة على الفلاسفة .
 .............................................................
 اساس التهم
 1ـ كثير من هذه التعاليم المنسوبة إليه أو ربما كلها لم تظهر إلا فى  الترجمة الخاطئة التى نشرها روفينوس لكتاب المبادئ لاوريجانوس . وهذه  الترجمة لم يجعلها روفينوس ترجمة حرفية دقيقة وإنما أصلح بعض عباراتها فشوه  معناها ، وهو نفسه قال عن هذه الترجمة " انى لم أقصد إلى إصلاح عبارات  اوريجانوس إلا بقصد تهذيبها " لدرجة أن أنسطاسيوس بابا روما فى أواخر القرن  الرابع حرم ترجمة روفينوس ولم يحرم الأصل اليونانى لآوريجانوس .
 2 ـ  بعض هذه الأخطاء التى نسبت إلى اوريجانوس عزاها البعض إلى خطأ النساخ لأن  اوريجانوس كان أحياناً يملى بسرعة أو يتكلم بحماس وعاطفة فلا يستطيع أن  يتتبعه جميع الناسخين والمختزلين .
 وقد قال اوريجانوس فى البحر 25  لتفسيره انجيل القديس لوقا " أنه من أسباب سرور أعدائى أن ينسبوا إلى أراء  لم أتصورها قط ولم تدر بخلدى .
 حتى أن صديقه أمبروسيوس الغنى الذى كان ينفق على كتاباته هو أيضاً نشر له بمحبة خاطئة بعض أراء لم يراجعها اوريجانوس .
 3 ـ إنه من غير المعقول أن تكون تلك الإتهامات صادقة وحقيقية ومع ذلك يوجد  أنصار لاوريجانوس فى عصره وبعد عصره من كبار القديسين العظماء المعترف بهم  فى الكنيسة الجامعة . وهذا يجعلنا نفحص أصدقاء اوريجانوس وأعداؤه .
 .................................................
 أعداء أوريجانوس :
 أشهر أعداء اوريجانوس من القديسين هم :
 1 ـ الأنبا ديمتريوس الكرام أسقف الاسكندرية .( لقب بابا بدأ إطلاقه على  بطاركة الاسكندرية منذ البابا ياروكلاس الثالث عشر وخليفة ديمتريوس الكرام  وتلميذ اوريجانوس ) .
 2 ـ البابا ثاوفيلس 23
 3 ـ القديس أبيفانيوس أسقف قبرص .
 4 ـ القديس جيروم ( ايرونيموس ) .
 5 ـ ثودوسيوس اسقف كولومبيا .
 ملاحظات :
 1 ـ القديس جيروم : والبابا ثاوفيلس الاسكندرى كانت بدايتهما كصديقين  معجبين جداً باوريجانوس ، وكتب جيروم مديحاً كثيراً لآوريجانوس ووصفه بأنه  المعلم الأول للكنيسة بعد الرسل ووصف تعاليمه بالأرثوذكسية وقال أن أعداؤه  حُساد . ثم انقلب جيروم بعدما تأثر بأبيفانيوس اسقف قبرص ، والبابا ثاوفيلس  كان من أشد المعجبين باوريجانوس كما روى المؤرخان سقراطس ، وسوزمين ( من  أشهر المؤرخين فى القرن الرابع ) . وكان أيضاً محباً للأخوة الطوال ومنضماً  إليهم فى محبة اوريجانوس ضد كلام ابيفانيوس ، ولما اختلف مع الإخوة الطوال  حرمهم وحرم اوريجانوس معهم . فذهب هؤلاء إلى القسطنطينية وشكوا الأمر  للقديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم ففحص الموضوع ووجدهم على حق فحاللهم ، وكان هذا سبب  خصومة بينه وبين ثاوفيلس ، فعقد ثاوفيلس مجمعاً وحرم القديس يوحنا ، ثم  رجع واصطلح مع الإخوة الطوال ورسم واحداًُ منهم اسقفاً ، ولم يحالل ذهبى  الفم إلا بعد موته .
 2 ـ الأنبا ديمتريوس : له وضعه الخاص ، البعض  يتهمه بالغيرة والحسد من اوريجانوس الذى عظمت شهرته عليه ونحن لا نريد أن  نفحص القلوب التى لا يعلمها إلا الله وحده ولكن يكفى أن نقول أن اوريجانوس  اصطدم مع سلطة ديمتريوس لأنه قبل رسامة الكهنوت من غيره فتضايق منه [يوجد  كثيرون من مناطق مختلفة رسموا فى مناطق أخرى خلاف مناطقهم الأصلية بيد  أساقفة غير أساقفتهم ، فالمهم دائماً هو وحدة الإيمان ] ، ويضاف إلى هذا أن  قوانين الكنيسة أو تقاليدها لم تكن تشجع بأن يرسم فى الكهنوت من يخصى نفسه  ، إنما يمكن رسامة من يخصيه الأعداء فى حرب أو فى عبودية أو فى أسر ، وعلى  أى الحالات لم يذكر إطلاقاً فى قرار الحرم الذى وُقِعَ على اوريجانوس أنه  بسبب هرطقته .
 وقد قال كثير من المؤرخين أن هذا الحرم لم يعتد به كثير  من أساقفة العالم وفبلوا اوريجانوس فى الشركة المقدسة على الرغم من صدور  الحرم ضده ، بل أنه بعد حرمه تتلمذ على يديه القديس غريغوريوس صانع العجائب  ومدحه ، كما مدحه أيضاً البابا ديونيسيوس الاسكندرى ( 14 ) ، وطلب إليه  الرجوع إلى الإسكندرية لتولى مسئولياته العلمية فاعتذر اوريجانوس ، وقد  رثاه ديونيسيوس وقد كان من تلاميذه .
 3 ـ القديس ابيفانيوس : أسقف قبرص  ، وقد كان رغم بره وتقواه بسيطاً ، ومن الجائز أن يكون قد ردد إنتقادات  غيره ، خاصة أنه تعلم فى مصر وعاشر رهبانها ، وكان البابا ثاوفيلس كثير  التردد على الرهبان فى مصر . وقد كتب فى كتابه " ضدالهرطقات " كثيراً ضد  اوريجانوس وجمع البدع ضده وكان يجول من بلد إلى آخر ليهاجمه ويثير الكل  عليه ، ويعتبر من أشد معارضيه فى أواخر القرن الرابع .
 4 ـ ثودوسيوس  أسقف كولومبيا : ( فى كيليكية ) . الذى صار أسقفاً فيما بعد على مدينة صور  وقد ألف كتاباً ضد اوريجانوس ويقال أنه أول من ألف كتاباً ضده ، ولكن رجع  فى أواخر أيامه وندم على الأمر ، وكتب كتاباً فيه إعجاب شديد باوريجانوس .
 هذا عن أعداؤه .
 .......................................
 احباء اوريجانوس
 من بين أصدقاء اوريجانوس كثير من القديسين العظماء من أمثال البابا  ديونيسيوس الأسكندرى والقديس غريغوريوس العجائبى والقديس باسليوس الكبير  والقديس غريغوريوس الناطق بالإلهيات والقديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص أخو  القديس باسليوس والقديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم والقديس ديديموس الضرير والقديس  أثناسيوس الرسولى والقديس بامفيليوس والقديس ايسيذوروس الفرمى والقديس  هيلارى أسقف بواتييه والقديس امبروسيوس والقديس مار أوغريس والقديس روفينوس  الأكويلى .
 1 ـ القديس باسليوس الكبير والقديس غريغوريوس الثيؤلوغوس جمعا مقتبسات كثيرة من كتبه ونشراها فى مؤلف مشهور باسم الفيلوكاليا .
 2 ـ القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم تتلمذ على كتبه ولم يكن يعرف له معلماً سوى  أوريجانوس ، واختص محبيه من الإخوة الطوال وبسببه نفى إلى ذلك النفى الذى  أدى إلى وفاته فهو من أشد المعجبين باوريجانوس ومن شهدائه .
 3 ـ البابا  ديونيسيوس الـ 14 كان من تلاميذه الملتصقين به جداً وأرسل إليه يقول له ان  اسمه سيظل محبوباً ومحترماً إلى الأبد ، ودعاه إلى العودة إلى مصر ، ولما  توفى رثاه وذكر أفضاله على الكثيرين وعلى الكنيسة بوحه عام وعليه هو بوجه  خاص .
 4 ـ القديس غريغوريوس العجائبى أسقف قيصرية الجديدة كان من  تلاميذه وكتب دفاعاً عنه وقال أنه عندما رأى اوريجانوس لأول مرة قال شعرت  وكأن جمرة نار وقعت على نفسى فأشعلتها وألهبتها بالمحبة الفياضة نحو الكتب  المقدسة ونحو هذا الرجل الذى يفسرها وأنستنى كل ما كان يهمنى فيما مضى فلم  أعد أعبأ بدراساتى السابقة بل لقد نسيت بلادى وأقاربى والسبب الذى لأجله  جئت إلى قيصرية .
 5 ـ القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص كان يدعوه أب الفلسفة  المسيحية وحفظ الكثير من مؤلفاته وبالأخص النسكيات منها ، ونشر هذه  التعاليم على الناس .
 6 ـ القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى مدح كتاب المبادئ  لاوريجانوس وأشار على من يطالعه أن يفرق بين أراء أوريجانوس ، وبين الأراء  المناقضة التى يوردها ذلك الفيلسوف ويرد عليها . ويقال أن القديس أثناسيوس  الرسولى استعان ببعض تفسيرات اوريجانوس اللاهوتية فى مجمع نيقية المقدس سنة  325 م .
 ..........................................................
 مكانة اوريجانوس
 لم يكن اوريجانوس بالرجل الهَيِنْ إنما تلمذ جيلاً بأكمله فى بداية القرن الثالث وما زال العلماء يتتلمذون على كتبه .
 قال عنه الكسندروس أسقف أورشليم أنه أمير شراح الكتاب المقدس .
 وقال عنه غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص إنه أمير الفلسفة المسيحية .
 وقال عنه كثيرون إنه أستاذ الأساقفة ، لأن كثير من الأساقفة تخرجوا على يديه .
 ولم يكن عالماً فحسب بل كان رجلاً تقياً له حياته الخاصة مع الله ، ولذلك  قال عنه يوسابيوس المؤرخ " لقد كانت حياة هذا الرجل أفضل مفسر لعظاته " .
 وقال عنه القديس جيروم الذى انقلب عليه فيما بعد : " كان اوريجانوس هو  المعلم الأول لجميع الكنائس بعد الرسل ، ولم يكن مجرد مؤلف فاق أقرانه فى  التأليف ، أما الذين أكل الحسد قلوبهم واتهموه بالهرطقة فما هم إلا كلاب  كَلِبَةُ " .
 وللقديس جيروم فى بعض رسائله مديح كبير فى اوريجانوس لدرجة أنه اسماه Adamantus أى الرجل الديناميتى ذو الطاقة المتفجرة .
 كان كثير القراءة والكتابة ، يقرأ وهو يأكل ، ويقرأ وهو يمشى ، وأنه كان يملى على جملة نساخ فى وقت واحد .
 كما قال عنه جيروم إنه لا يوجد العقل البشرى الذى يستطيع أن يتصفح جميع  الكتب التى دبجها يراع اوريجانوس مهما كان القارئ مولعاً مولعاً بالقراءة .
 وقال عنه القديس ابيفانيوس " ان مؤلفات اوريجانوس تزيد على الستة الآف مُصَنَفاً ، ولعله قد كان منها أكثر من ألف عظة " .
 ولقد كتب اوريجانوس باليونانية ، وترجمت كثير من مؤلفاته فى حياته وبعد حياته إلى اللاتينية ، ومن أشهر كتبه ما يأتى :
 1 ـ كتاب المبادئ Principes .
 2 ـ كتاب الشهير " ضد كلسوس " Contra Celsum سنة 249 م .
 3 ـ كتابه فى الحث على الإستشهاد .
 4 ـ كتابه عن الصلاة .
 5 ـ كتابه عن القيامة .
 6 ـ تفاسيره التى لا تُعد لأسفار الكتاب المقدس .
 وقد ترجمت كثير منها إلى الفرنسية فى مجموعة " Sources chretunnes " منها  أسفار موسى الخمسة وحياة موسى وكتاب عن أيوب ونشيد الأناشيد وبعض كتب  الأنبياء وكتاب عن يشوع ، وله كتاب أيضاً فى المزامير وتفاسير الأنبياء  الكبار .
 ونشرت له مجموعة آباء ما قبل نيقية تفسيره لانجيلى متى ويوحنا . وكتبه : ضد كلسوس ، والمبادئ .
 ونشرت له مجموعة Ancient Christian Writers كتبه : الحث على الإستشهاد وعن الصلاة وفيه فصل كبير عن الصلاة الربانية .
 ومن أشهر أعماله مجهوده فى جمع الكتاب المقدس الذى انشغل به 28 سنة يجمع  النسخ والترجمات ويقارنها مع بعضها البعض ، وقد انتفع جيروم بمجهوده كثيراً  حين وضع ترجمة الفولجاتا Volgata .
 ومن أشهر مجهوداته فى الكتاب  المقدس الهكسابلا Hexapella وتتكون من ستة أعمدة فى أحدهما الأصل العبرانى  وفى الثانى الكلام العبرانى بحروف يونانية وفى الثالث ترجمة أكيلا وفى  الرابع ترجمة سيماخوس وفى الخامس ترجمة ثيؤدوسيوس وفى السادس الترجمة  السبعينية ، وبعدها أضاف ترجمتين آخريين وجدهما فى فى رحلاته إذ كان يجول  باحثاً عن نسخ الكتاب المقدس ليفحصها ويقارنها .
 ..............................................
 من هو اوريجانوس
 عاش بين سنتى 185 ، 254 م ، ولد بالاسكندرية من أبوين مسيحيين وكان أبوه  عالماً ، ودرس على أبيه أولاً ، ثم قبض على أبيه ونال اكليل الشهادة ،  وعندما كان أبوه فى السجن وهو لا يزال صبياً أرسل إلى أبيه رسالة يحثه على  الإستشهاد ويشجعه ويقويه . وكان أوريجانوس كثير القراءة حتى كان يستأجر  المكتبات وهو حدث صغير ويبيت الليالى يقرأ الكتب حتى تحول هو إلى خزانة كتب  ولأنه اضطر إلى إعالة اسرته بعد إستشهاد أبيه اشتغل بالتعليم حتى اشتهر  أمره فإستدعاه البطريرك ديمتريوس الكرام ( 12 ) فتولى رئاسة الاكليركية بعد  وفاة اكليمندس .
 واستطاع أن يعلى من شأن الاكليريكية ويجعلها منارة  العلم فى العالم المسيحى كله يقصدها الناس من كافة البلاد ، وأدخل فيها  الرياضة والطبيعة والفلك والموسيقى ، وكان صاحب مدرسة قوية فى التفسيرات  انتشرت فى العالم أجمع وتتلمذ عليها كثيرون منهم القديس أغسطينوس وهى مدرسة  التفسير الرمزى .
 وحقد الوثنيون على اوريجانوس واعتبروه عمود المسيحية  فى جيلهم ويجب القضاء عليه ، وهكذا أُضطهد وطورد فى كل مكان ، ولم يكن  للاكليريكيه مكان فى عهده ولكن حيثما كان يوجد اوريجانوس توجد الاكليريكية ،  وكان يستأجر القاعات للتدريس ، وكانت تتحطم القاعات أو يطرد منها بواسطة  الوثنيين حتى رفض أصحاب القاعات تأجيرها له .
 ونكاد نُضَم اوريجانوس إلى جماعة المعترفين فى الكنيسة المقدسة . فقد ألقى به فى السجن من أجل المسيح وصمد كالضخر فى إيمانه .
 وكان اوريجانوس قدوة صالحة لتلاميذه ، كان رجلاً ناسكاً مشهوراً بالصوم  يصوم معظم الأيام ولا ياكل إلا قليلاً ، ينام على الأرض ولا يلبس إلا  قليلاً ، يمشى حافياً وينام بلا وسادة ولا غطاء ، وقد مدحه القديس  غريغوريوس وقد كان من تلاميذه .
 من الأخطاء التى تنسب إليه أنه خصى  نفسه وسبب ذلك ليس هروباً من الشهوة لأنه كان رجلاً ناسكاً قوياً ولكن فعل  ذلك منعاً للتقولات أنه كان يدرس على يديه من كل نوع من الرجال والنساء ،  ولعله قصد ذلك حين قال " أيها البرج العالى كيف سقطت " .
 وقد حدث أن  سافر إلى بلاد العرب لمقاومة بعض الهرطقات ، كما أرسله ديمتريوس 226 م .  إلى أخائية ليقاوم الهرطقات أيضاً ، وعند رجوعه حدثت المشكلة الكبرى فى  حياته ، وهى أن الكسندروس أسقف أورشليم وثيوسستوس أسقف قيصرية فلسطين قاما  بسيامته كاهناً إذ عز عليهم أن معلم الجيل كله وأستاذ الأساقفة لا يكون  حاصلاً على أى درجة كهنوتية ، وعند ذلك قامت القائمة عليه فى الاسكندرية  وغضب عليه ديمتريوس وعقد مجمعاً فى 231 م . وقام بحرمه ، والعجيب أن هذا  كان فى أواخر أيام ديمتريوس الذى تنيح 232 م . أى بعد ذلك بسنة .
 حرم اوريجانوس لسببين :
 1 ـ قبوله الكهنوت من أسقفية أخرى . ويرد على هذا بأن ماذا يمنع ما دام  هناك وحدة فى الإيمان ودليلنا على ذلك كمثال البابا ابرآم بن زرعة الذى حدث  فى عهده نقل جبل المقطم كان سريانى الجنس .
 2 ـ خصيانه لنفسه . وقلنا  أنه فعل هذا ليس بسبب شهوته ، ولكن منعاً لتقولات الناس على المؤمنات  اللائى كثيراً ما كن يستمعن له منفردات .
 وذهب إلى فلسطين وأسس مدرسة  لاهوتية هناك واستقبلوه بكل ترحاب كمعلم كبير فى الكنيسة وتنصر على يديه  القديس غريغوريوس العجائبى وتتلمذ على يديه وصار أسقفاً واستبقاه لديه ،  وكان يتمنى لو صار تلميذاً له طيلة عمره . وكتب كتاباً كبيراً فى مدحه .
 ولما تنيح ديمتريوس الكرام خلفه اثنان من تلاميذ اوريجانوس هما ياروكلاس (  13 ) ، وديونيسيوس ( 14 ) ، وكان ديونيسيوس من أكبر المعجبين به وقد أرسل  له رسالة جميلة يقول له أن اسمه سيظل محترماً ومحبوباً على مر الأيام  ويدعوه للرجوع والجهاد من أجل الإيمان ، ولكن اوريجانوس فضل البقاء فى  فلسطين ليتمم العمل الذى بدأه هناك .
 ..............................................................
 فى فلسطين أسس اوريجانوس مدرسة لاهوتية غطت على شهرة مدرسة الإسكندرية فى  زمانه لأن المدرسة هى الأستاذ وليس المبانى ، وفى غربة اوريجانوس عن وطنه  كان له مجال كبير للتأليف وأصدر كتباً عديدة كما كان له مجال للوعظ  والتعليم ، وقد هدى كثيرين إلى الإيمان من مختلف الطبقات فكما هدى أسقف  البصرة ، كذلك هدى رجلاً اسمه أمبروسيوس كان قد وقع فى الغنوسية ( من أتباع  فالنتيان Valentianos ) وكان هذا رجلاً غنياً ، وتبع أوريجانوس وأنفق عليه  الكثير من ماله وهكذا أمكن أن يكون له كثير من النساخ والمختزلين يكتبون  له ، وكان أوريجانوس موضع ثقة الكثيرين ، وكان مشهوراً حتى بين الملوك  والأباطرة ، وقد دعته الامبراطورة " ماميا " لتتناقش معه فى أمور دينية ،  وخطابه إلى الامبراطور فيليبس يدل على ما تمتع به من نفوذ وثقة وسط الحكام .
 وقد طال أوريجانوس كثير من عذابات الإضطهاد المُرة فى عهد الامبراطور  ديسيوس حيث عُذب عذابات كثيرة فى سجنه تضعه فى مرتبة المعترفين .
 وأخيراً توفى فى مدينة صور عن 69 سنة ودفن هناك .
 وهكذا صمت العقل الكبير الذى لم يستطع الرؤساء تحمل قوة كما قال القديس  جيروم ( ايرونيموس ) [ أولاً قبل أن ينقلب عليه ] ، والذى كان كما قال نفس  القديس " إذا تكلم لا يستطع أحد أن يفتح فاه " .
 ويعتبر أكبر عالم أنجبته المسيحية منذ نشأتها حتى يومنا هذا ، لم يقم مثله عالم آخر .
 أما أساتذة أوريجانوس فنذكر منهم القديس أكليمندس الاسكندرى مدير الكلية  الاكليريكية السابق له ، وأيضاً أمونيوس السقاص الذى درس عليه الفلسفة ،  كما استمع إلى دروس هيبوليتوس Hippolytus .
 وقد كان لاوريجانوس أصدقاء  رفعوه إلى أعلى علو ، وله خصوم هبطوا به إلى أن وصفوه بالهرطقة واتهموه  بإتهامات دينية كثيرة ( ذكرناها فيما سبق ) .
 ......................................................
 والآن نسأل هل تأثر أوريجانوس بالفلسفة الوثنية ؟ :
 نحن لا ننكر أنه قرأ للفلاسفة الوثنيين أو الفلسفة اليونانية التى كانت  موجودة فى أيامه أو قبلها ، ولكنه كان يقرأ بوعى ولذلك حذر تلميذه  غريغوريوس العجائبى من الرجوع إلى الفلسفة البشرية فيما يختص بأمور الدين .  وقد قرر فى كتابه المبادئ نبذ كثير مما ورد فى الفلسفة اليونانية ، وقال  أن فلاسفة اليونان ينشرون أراء كثيرة فاسدة .
 ورفضه للأراء الخاطئة فى  الفلسفة اليونانية لم يمنعه من الإستفادة من النافع منها فليست كلها خطأ  وليست كلها صواباً . وقد قال لتلميذه غريغوريوس العجائبى " كما أن  العبرانيين استفادوا من ذهب المصريين وفضتهم وصنعوا منها تابوت العهد  والكاروبين وأوانى المذبح كذلك نحن المسيحيين نستفيد من النافع من الفلسفة  اليونانية ، فلننقل إلى هيكل الحكمة الإلهية هذه الزينات التى يسيء أربابها  إستخدامها ، ولنأخذ عن اللغة اليونانية التى استعملت فى مدح الرذيلة نأخذ  عنها سلاستها وعذوبتها ونزين بها حقيقتنا الباهرة ، ولنحذر أن ننقل من  ضلالها شيئاً إلى الدين لئلا نكون مثل يربعام بن نباط الذى تزوج ابنة فرعون  وعاد مع عروسه ناقلاً عبادة الأصنام إلى بلاده " .
 للأسف نحن لم نعرف اوريجانوس
 وفى الابدية سنراه مكللا بأكاليل نورانية
 هذا العالم الجليل القديس
 الذى ظلم مثل سيده ....
منقول


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (25 ديسمبر 2015)

تهم اوريجانوس:- التهمة الأولى : النفوس خُلقت قبل خلق الأجساد  وحبست فيها لأجل خطايا ارتكبتها ، أو أن النفوس خلقت مع الملائكة فى يوم  واحد ولما خالفت الله انحدرت إلى الأرض واتحدت بالأجساد .
 الرد : قال  اوريجانوس عكس هذا الكلام فى كتابه المبادئ وفى تفسيره لسفر التكوين وفى  كتابه " ضد كلسوس " . قال أن النفس البشرية المخلوقة على صورة الله هى ذلك  الإنسان الأول الذى ذكر عنه سفر التكوين أنه خلق فى اليوم السادس . أما  إنحدار النفوس الذى أتهم به فلعله يكون قد أتهم به خطأ لأن الأرواح التى  إنحدرت كان يقصد بها أرواح الملائكة الذين سقطوا وقد ذكر ذلك فى كتابه  المبادئ وفى تفسيره لسفر حزقيال .
 التهمة الثانية : اتهموه أنه قال أن نفس المسيح خُلقت واتحدت باللاهوت قبل زمان التجسد .
 الرد : قال اوريجانوس ضد هذا الكلام فى كتابيه المبادئ وضد كلسوس وفى  تفسيره لأنجيل يوحنا وتفسيره لمزمور 42 وقال أن الكلمة أخذ جسد ونفس ناطقة  عند التجسد .
 التهمة الثالثة : اتهموه أنه من فرط محبته للناس قال أن الشياطين سيخلصون . وكذلك الأشرار سيخلصون أيضاً .
 الرد : الثابت أنه قال كلاماً عكس هذا فى كتابيه المبادئ وضد كلسوس . قال  أن الملائكة قسمان قسم أطاع الله فخلص خلاصاً أبدياً وقسم سقط فهلك هلاكاً  أبدياً .وعبارة هلك هلاكاً أبدياً معناها أن الشيطان لا يمكن أن يخلص وأما  عن الجنس البشرى على الرغم من سقوطه فى خطيئة آدم الأصلية يمكن أن يخرج من  الهوة التى وقع فيها ويتمجد بالله وبملائكته الأبرار غير أن الذين يسترسلون  فى ضلالهم يصبحون عبيداً للشيطان فيهبطون إلى الهاوية الأبدية . وهذه  العبارة تعنى إيمانه بالهلاك الأبدى للأشرار أى أنهم سوف لا يخلصون أبداً .
 التهمة الرابعة : اتهموه أن قال أن الأجساد الحالية لن تقوم فى يوم القيامة ، وإنما ستتحد الأرواح بأجساد أخرى غيرها .
 الرد : قال عكس هذا تماماً فى تفسيره للمزمور الأول وفى كتابيه المبادئ وضد كلسوس وفى تفسيره لأنجيل متى .
 ويكفى أن نورد قول أشهر مهاجميه وهو جيروم الذى قال " من يستطيع أن يدّعى أن اوريجانوس أنكر قيامة الأجساد !! " .
 وفى نفس المجال اتهمه البعض أنه قال أن الأجساد تتغير إلى نجوم وكواكب ،  وفى الحقيقة لم يشبهها اوريجانوس بذلك إلا فى الجمال والبهاء مثلما قال  بولس الرسول " نجم يمتاز عن نجم فى المجد " ( 1 ـ كورنثوس 15 : 41 ) .
  كما اتهمه البعض أنه قال أن بولس الرسول شبه أجساد الأشرار بعد القيامة  بالبهائم وأجساد الأبرار بالكواكب ( 1 ـ كورنثوس 15 : 39 ، 40 ) ،  فاوريجانوس قال أنه ليس معنى الكلام أن الأشرار سوف يلبسون أجساد بهائم  والأبرار يتحولون إلى كواكب . وبهذا يكون قد قال عكس ما أتهم به .
 التهمة الخامسة : اتهموه أنه يؤمن بتقمص الأرواح ، وهى تهمة وصلت إليه وذاعت فى أيامه .
 الرد : ورد عليها قائلاً فى كتابه " ضد كلسوس " عن نظرية تقمص الأرواح أن هذا الرأى لا يمكن أن يخطر لمجنون فى منامه
 التهمة السادسة : اتهموه أنه قال بخلق عوالم أخرى قبل عالمنا ، وسوف يخلق عوالم أخرى بعد عالمنا هذا .
 الرد : هو رد على هذه النظريات فى ردوده الكثيرة على الفلاسفة .
 .............................................................
 اساس التهم
 1ـ كثير من هذه التعاليم المنسوبة إليه أو ربما كلها لم تظهر إلا فى  الترجمة الخاطئة التى نشرها روفينوس لكتاب المبادئ لاوريجانوس . وهذه  الترجمة لم يجعلها روفينوس ترجمة حرفية دقيقة وإنما أصلح بعض عباراتها فشوه  معناها ، وهو نفسه قال عن هذه الترجمة " انى لم أقصد إلى إصلاح عبارات  اوريجانوس إلا بقصد تهذيبها " لدرجة أن أنسطاسيوس بابا روما فى أواخر القرن  الرابع حرم ترجمة روفينوس ولم يحرم الأصل اليونانى لآوريجانوس .
 2 ـ  بعض هذه الأخطاء التى نسبت إلى اوريجانوس عزاها البعض إلى خطأ النساخ لأن  اوريجانوس كان أحياناً يملى بسرعة أو يتكلم بحماس وعاطفة فلا يستطيع أن  يتتبعه جميع الناسخين والمختزلين .
 وقد قال اوريجانوس فى البحر 25  لتفسيره انجيل القديس لوقا " أنه من أسباب سرور أعدائى أن ينسبوا إلى أراء  لم أتصورها قط ولم تدر بخلدى .
 حتى أن صديقه أمبروسيوس الغنى الذى كان ينفق على كتاباته هو أيضاً نشر له بمحبة خاطئة بعض أراء لم يراجعها اوريجانوس .
 3 ـ إنه من غير المعقول أن تكون تلك الإتهامات صادقة وحقيقية ومع ذلك يوجد  أنصار لاوريجانوس فى عصره وبعد عصره من كبار القديسين العظماء المعترف بهم  فى الكنيسة الجامعة . وهذا يجعلنا نفحص أصدقاء اوريجانوس وأعداؤه .
 .................................................
 أعداء أوريجانوس :
 أشهر أعداء اوريجانوس من القديسين هم :
 1 ـ الأنبا ديمتريوس الكرام أسقف الاسكندرية .( لقب بابا بدأ إطلاقه على  بطاركة الاسكندرية منذ البابا ياروكلاس الثالث عشر وخليفة ديمتريوس الكرام  وتلميذ اوريجانوس ) .
 2 ـ البابا ثاوفيلس 23
 3 ـ القديس أبيفانيوس أسقف قبرص .
 4 ـ القديس جيروم ( ايرونيموس ) .
 5 ـ ثودوسيوس اسقف كولومبيا .
 ملاحظات :
 1 ـ القديس جيروم : والبابا ثاوفيلس الاسكندرى كانت بدايتهما كصديقين  معجبين جداً باوريجانوس ، وكتب جيروم مديحاً كثيراً لآوريجانوس ووصفه بأنه  المعلم الأول للكنيسة بعد الرسل ووصف تعاليمه بالأرثوذكسية وقال أن أعداؤه  حُساد . ثم انقلب جيروم بعدما تأثر بأبيفانيوس اسقف قبرص ، والبابا ثاوفيلس  كان من أشد المعجبين باوريجانوس كما روى المؤرخان سقراطس ، وسوزمين ( من  أشهر المؤرخين فى القرن الرابع ) . وكان أيضاً محباً للأخوة الطوال ومنضماً  إليهم فى محبة اوريجانوس ضد كلام ابيفانيوس ، ولما اختلف مع الإخوة الطوال  حرمهم وحرم اوريجانوس معهم . فذهب هؤلاء إلى القسطنطينية وشكوا الأمر  للقديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم ففحص الموضوع ووجدهم على حق فحاللهم ، وكان هذا سبب  خصومة بينه وبين ثاوفيلس ، فعقد ثاوفيلس مجمعاً وحرم القديس يوحنا ، ثم  رجع واصطلح مع الإخوة الطوال ورسم واحداًُ منهم اسقفاً ، ولم يحالل ذهبى  الفم إلا بعد موته .
 2 ـ الأنبا ديمتريوس : له وضعه الخاص ، البعض  يتهمه بالغيرة والحسد من اوريجانوس الذى عظمت شهرته عليه ونحن لا نريد أن  نفحص القلوب التى لا يعلمها إلا الله وحده ولكن يكفى أن نقول أن اوريجانوس  اصطدم مع سلطة ديمتريوس لأنه قبل رسامة الكهنوت من غيره فتضايق منه [يوجد  كثيرون من مناطق مختلفة رسموا فى مناطق أخرى خلاف مناطقهم الأصلية بيد  أساقفة غير أساقفتهم ، فالمهم دائماً هو وحدة الإيمان ] ، ويضاف إلى هذا أن  قوانين الكنيسة أو تقاليدها لم تكن تشجع بأن يرسم فى الكهنوت من يخصى نفسه  ، إنما يمكن رسامة من يخصيه الأعداء فى حرب أو فى عبودية أو فى أسر ، وعلى  أى الحالات لم يذكر إطلاقاً فى قرار الحرم الذى وُقِعَ على اوريجانوس أنه  بسبب هرطقته .
 وقد قال كثير من المؤرخين أن هذا الحرم لم يعتد به كثير  من أساقفة العالم وفبلوا اوريجانوس فى الشركة المقدسة على الرغم من صدور  الحرم ضده ، بل أنه بعد حرمه تتلمذ على يديه القديس غريغوريوس صانع العجائب  ومدحه ، كما مدحه أيضاً البابا ديونيسيوس الاسكندرى ( 14 ) ، وطلب إليه  الرجوع إلى الإسكندرية لتولى مسئولياته العلمية فاعتذر اوريجانوس ، وقد  رثاه ديونيسيوس وقد كان من تلاميذه .
 3 ـ القديس ابيفانيوس : أسقف قبرص  ، وقد كان رغم بره وتقواه بسيطاً ، ومن الجائز أن يكون قد ردد إنتقادات  غيره ، خاصة أنه تعلم فى مصر وعاشر رهبانها ، وكان البابا ثاوفيلس كثير  التردد على الرهبان فى مصر . وقد كتب فى كتابه " ضدالهرطقات " كثيراً ضد  اوريجانوس وجمع البدع ضده وكان يجول من بلد إلى آخر ليهاجمه ويثير الكل  عليه ، ويعتبر من أشد معارضيه فى أواخر القرن الرابع .
 4 ـ ثودوسيوس  أسقف كولومبيا : ( فى كيليكية ) . الذى صار أسقفاً فيما بعد على مدينة صور  وقد ألف كتاباً ضد اوريجانوس ويقال أنه أول من ألف كتاباً ضده ، ولكن رجع  فى أواخر أيامه وندم على الأمر ، وكتب كتاباً فيه إعجاب شديد باوريجانوس .
 هذا عن أعداؤه .
 .......................................
 احباء اوريجانوس
 من بين أصدقاء اوريجانوس كثير من القديسين العظماء من أمثال البابا  ديونيسيوس الأسكندرى والقديس غريغوريوس العجائبى والقديس باسليوس الكبير  والقديس غريغوريوس الناطق بالإلهيات والقديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص أخو  القديس باسليوس والقديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم والقديس ديديموس الضرير والقديس  أثناسيوس الرسولى والقديس بامفيليوس والقديس ايسيذوروس الفرمى والقديس  هيلارى أسقف بواتييه والقديس امبروسيوس والقديس مار أوغريس والقديس روفينوس  الأكويلى .
 1 ـ القديس باسليوس الكبير والقديس غريغوريوس الثيؤلوغوس جمعا مقتبسات كثيرة من كتبه ونشراها فى مؤلف مشهور باسم الفيلوكاليا .
 2 ـ القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم تتلمذ على كتبه ولم يكن يعرف له معلماً سوى  أوريجانوس ، واختص محبيه من الإخوة الطوال وبسببه نفى إلى ذلك النفى الذى  أدى إلى وفاته فهو من أشد المعجبين باوريجانوس ومن شهدائه .
 3 ـ البابا  ديونيسيوس الـ 14 كان من تلاميذه الملتصقين به جداً وأرسل إليه يقول له ان  اسمه سيظل محبوباً ومحترماً إلى الأبد ، ودعاه إلى العودة إلى مصر ، ولما  توفى رثاه وذكر أفضاله على الكثيرين وعلى الكنيسة بوحه عام وعليه هو بوجه  خاص .
 4 ـ القديس غريغوريوس العجائبى أسقف قيصرية الجديدة كان من  تلاميذه وكتب دفاعاً عنه وقال أنه عندما رأى اوريجانوس لأول مرة قال شعرت  وكأن جمرة نار وقعت على نفسى فأشعلتها وألهبتها بالمحبة الفياضة نحو الكتب  المقدسة ونحو هذا الرجل الذى يفسرها وأنستنى كل ما كان يهمنى فيما مضى فلم  أعد أعبأ بدراساتى السابقة بل لقد نسيت بلادى وأقاربى والسبب الذى لأجله  جئت إلى قيصرية .
 5 ـ القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص كان يدعوه أب الفلسفة  المسيحية وحفظ الكثير من مؤلفاته وبالأخص النسكيات منها ، ونشر هذه  التعاليم على الناس .
 6 ـ القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى مدح كتاب المبادئ  لاوريجانوس وأشار على من يطالعه أن يفرق بين أراء أوريجانوس ، وبين الأراء  المناقضة التى يوردها ذلك الفيلسوف ويرد عليها . ويقال أن القديس أثناسيوس  الرسولى استعان ببعض تفسيرات اوريجانوس اللاهوتية فى مجمع نيقية المقدس سنة  325 م .
 ..........................................................
 مكانة اوريجانوس
 لم يكن اوريجانوس بالرجل الهَيِنْ إنما تلمذ جيلاً بأكمله فى بداية القرن الثالث وما زال العلماء يتتلمذون على كتبه .
 قال عنه الكسندروس أسقف أورشليم أنه أمير شراح الكتاب المقدس .
 وقال عنه غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص إنه أمير الفلسفة المسيحية .
 وقال عنه كثيرون إنه أستاذ الأساقفة ، لأن كثير من الأساقفة تخرجوا على يديه .
 ولم يكن عالماً فحسب بل كان رجلاً تقياً له حياته الخاصة مع الله ، ولذلك  قال عنه يوسابيوس المؤرخ " لقد كانت حياة هذا الرجل أفضل مفسر لعظاته " .
 وقال عنه القديس جيروم الذى انقلب عليه فيما بعد : " كان اوريجانوس هو  المعلم الأول لجميع الكنائس بعد الرسل ، ولم يكن مجرد مؤلف فاق أقرانه فى  التأليف ، أما الذين أكل الحسد قلوبهم واتهموه بالهرطقة فما هم إلا كلاب  كَلِبَةُ " .
 وللقديس جيروم فى بعض رسائله مديح كبير فى اوريجانوس لدرجة أنه اسماه Adamantus أى الرجل الديناميتى ذو الطاقة المتفجرة .
 كان كثير القراءة والكتابة ، يقرأ وهو يأكل ، ويقرأ وهو يمشى ، وأنه كان يملى على جملة نساخ فى وقت واحد .
 كما قال عنه جيروم إنه لا يوجد العقل البشرى الذى يستطيع أن يتصفح جميع  الكتب التى دبجها يراع اوريجانوس مهما كان القارئ مولعاً مولعاً بالقراءة .
 وقال عنه القديس ابيفانيوس " ان مؤلفات اوريجانوس تزيد على الستة الآف مُصَنَفاً ، ولعله قد كان منها أكثر من ألف عظة " .
 ولقد كتب اوريجانوس باليونانية ، وترجمت كثير من مؤلفاته فى حياته وبعد حياته إلى اللاتينية ، ومن أشهر كتبه ما يأتى :
 1 ـ كتاب المبادئ Principes .
 2 ـ كتاب الشهير " ضد كلسوس " Contra Celsum سنة 249 م .
 3 ـ كتابه فى الحث على الإستشهاد .
 4 ـ كتابه عن الصلاة .
 5 ـ كتابه عن القيامة .
 6 ـ تفاسيره التى لا تُعد لأسفار الكتاب المقدس .
 وقد ترجمت كثير منها إلى الفرنسية فى مجموعة " Sources chretunnes " منها  أسفار موسى الخمسة وحياة موسى وكتاب عن أيوب ونشيد الأناشيد وبعض كتب  الأنبياء وكتاب عن يشوع ، وله كتاب أيضاً فى المزامير وتفاسير الأنبياء  الكبار .
 ونشرت له مجموعة آباء ما قبل نيقية تفسيره لانجيلى متى ويوحنا . وكتبه : ضد كلسوس ، والمبادئ .
 ونشرت له مجموعة Ancient Christian Writers كتبه : الحث على الإستشهاد وعن الصلاة وفيه فصل كبير عن الصلاة الربانية .
 ومن أشهر أعماله مجهوده فى جمع الكتاب المقدس الذى انشغل به 28 سنة يجمع  النسخ والترجمات ويقارنها مع بعضها البعض ، وقد انتفع جيروم بمجهوده كثيراً  حين وضع ترجمة الفولجاتا Volgata .
 ومن أشهر مجهوداته فى الكتاب  المقدس الهكسابلا Hexapella وتتكون من ستة أعمدة فى أحدهما الأصل العبرانى  وفى الثانى الكلام العبرانى بحروف يونانية وفى الثالث ترجمة أكيلا وفى  الرابع ترجمة سيماخوس وفى الخامس ترجمة ثيؤدوسيوس وفى السادس الترجمة  السبعينية ، وبعدها أضاف ترجمتين آخريين وجدهما فى فى رحلاته إذ كان يجول  باحثاً عن نسخ الكتاب المقدس ليفحصها ويقارنها .
 ..............................................
 من هو اوريجانوس
 عاش بين سنتى 185 ، 254 م ، ولد بالاسكندرية من أبوين مسيحيين وكان أبوه  عالماً ، ودرس على أبيه أولاً ، ثم قبض على أبيه ونال اكليل الشهادة ،  وعندما كان أبوه فى السجن وهو لا يزال صبياً أرسل إلى أبيه رسالة يحثه على  الإستشهاد ويشجعه ويقويه . وكان أوريجانوس كثير القراءة حتى كان يستأجر  المكتبات وهو حدث صغير ويبيت الليالى يقرأ الكتب حتى تحول هو إلى خزانة كتب  ولأنه اضطر إلى إعالة اسرته بعد إستشهاد أبيه اشتغل بالتعليم حتى اشتهر  أمره فإستدعاه البطريرك ديمتريوس الكرام ( 12 ) فتولى رئاسة الاكليركية بعد  وفاة اكليمندس .
 واستطاع أن يعلى من شأن الاكليريكية ويجعلها منارة  العلم فى العالم المسيحى كله يقصدها الناس من كافة البلاد ، وأدخل فيها  الرياضة والطبيعة والفلك والموسيقى ، وكان صاحب مدرسة قوية فى التفسيرات  انتشرت فى العالم أجمع وتتلمذ عليها كثيرون منهم القديس أغسطينوس وهى مدرسة  التفسير الرمزى .
 وحقد الوثنيون على اوريجانوس واعتبروه عمود المسيحية  فى جيلهم ويجب القضاء عليه ، وهكذا أُضطهد وطورد فى كل مكان ، ولم يكن  للاكليريكيه مكان فى عهده ولكن حيثما كان يوجد اوريجانوس توجد الاكليريكية ،  وكان يستأجر القاعات للتدريس ، وكانت تتحطم القاعات أو يطرد منها بواسطة  الوثنيين حتى رفض أصحاب القاعات تأجيرها له .
 ونكاد نُضَم اوريجانوس إلى جماعة المعترفين فى الكنيسة المقدسة . فقد ألقى به فى السجن من أجل المسيح وصمد كالضخر فى إيمانه .
 وكان اوريجانوس قدوة صالحة لتلاميذه ، كان رجلاً ناسكاً مشهوراً بالصوم  يصوم معظم الأيام ولا ياكل إلا قليلاً ، ينام على الأرض ولا يلبس إلا  قليلاً ، يمشى حافياً وينام بلا وسادة ولا غطاء ، وقد مدحه القديس  غريغوريوس وقد كان من تلاميذه .
 من الأخطاء التى تنسب إليه أنه خصى  نفسه وسبب ذلك ليس هروباً من الشهوة لأنه كان رجلاً ناسكاً قوياً ولكن فعل  ذلك منعاً للتقولات أنه كان يدرس على يديه من كل نوع من الرجال والنساء ،  ولعله قصد ذلك حين قال " أيها البرج العالى كيف سقطت " .
 وقد حدث أن  سافر إلى بلاد العرب لمقاومة بعض الهرطقات ، كما أرسله ديمتريوس 226 م .  إلى أخائية ليقاوم الهرطقات أيضاً ، وعند رجوعه حدثت المشكلة الكبرى فى  حياته ، وهى أن الكسندروس أسقف أورشليم وثيوسستوس أسقف قيصرية فلسطين قاما  بسيامته كاهناً إذ عز عليهم أن معلم الجيل كله وأستاذ الأساقفة لا يكون  حاصلاً على أى درجة كهنوتية ، وعند ذلك قامت القائمة عليه فى الاسكندرية  وغضب عليه ديمتريوس وعقد مجمعاً فى 231 م . وقام بحرمه ، والعجيب أن هذا  كان فى أواخر أيام ديمتريوس الذى تنيح 232 م . أى بعد ذلك بسنة .
 حرم اوريجانوس لسببين :
 1 ـ قبوله الكهنوت من أسقفية أخرى . ويرد على هذا بأن ماذا يمنع ما دام  هناك وحدة فى الإيمان ودليلنا على ذلك كمثال البابا ابرآم بن زرعة الذى حدث  فى عهده نقل جبل المقطم كان سريانى الجنس .
 2 ـ خصيانه لنفسه . وقلنا  أنه فعل هذا ليس بسبب شهوته ، ولكن منعاً لتقولات الناس على المؤمنات  اللائى كثيراً ما كن يستمعن له منفردات .
 وذهب إلى فلسطين وأسس مدرسة  لاهوتية هناك واستقبلوه بكل ترحاب كمعلم كبير فى الكنيسة وتنصر على يديه  القديس غريغوريوس العجائبى وتتلمذ على يديه وصار أسقفاً واستبقاه لديه ،  وكان يتمنى لو صار تلميذاً له طيلة عمره . وكتب كتاباً كبيراً فى مدحه .
 ولما تنيح ديمتريوس الكرام خلفه اثنان من تلاميذ اوريجانوس هما ياروكلاس (  13 ) ، وديونيسيوس ( 14 ) ، وكان ديونيسيوس من أكبر المعجبين به وقد أرسل  له رسالة جميلة يقول له أن اسمه سيظل محترماً ومحبوباً على مر الأيام  ويدعوه للرجوع والجهاد من أجل الإيمان ، ولكن اوريجانوس فضل البقاء فى  فلسطين ليتمم العمل الذى بدأه هناك .
 ..............................................................
 فى فلسطين أسس اوريجانوس مدرسة لاهوتية غطت على شهرة مدرسة الإسكندرية فى  زمانه لأن المدرسة هى الأستاذ وليس المبانى ، وفى غربة اوريجانوس عن وطنه  كان له مجال كبير للتأليف وأصدر كتباً عديدة كما كان له مجال للوعظ  والتعليم ، وقد هدى كثيرين إلى الإيمان من مختلف الطبقات فكما هدى أسقف  البصرة ، كذلك هدى رجلاً اسمه أمبروسيوس كان قد وقع فى الغنوسية ( من أتباع  فالنتيان Valentianos ) وكان هذا رجلاً غنياً ، وتبع أوريجانوس وأنفق عليه  الكثير من ماله وهكذا أمكن أن يكون له كثير من النساخ والمختزلين يكتبون  له ، وكان أوريجانوس موضع ثقة الكثيرين ، وكان مشهوراً حتى بين الملوك  والأباطرة ، وقد دعته الامبراطورة " ماميا " لتتناقش معه فى أمور دينية ،  وخطابه إلى الامبراطور فيليبس يدل على ما تمتع به من نفوذ وثقة وسط الحكام .
 وقد طال أوريجانوس كثير من عذابات الإضطهاد المُرة فى عهد الامبراطور  ديسيوس حيث عُذب عذابات كثيرة فى سجنه تضعه فى مرتبة المعترفين .
 وأخيراً توفى فى مدينة صور عن 69 سنة ودفن هناك .
 وهكذا صمت العقل الكبير الذى لم يستطع الرؤساء تحمل قوة كما قال القديس  جيروم ( ايرونيموس ) [ أولاً قبل أن ينقلب عليه ] ، والذى كان كما قال نفس  القديس " إذا تكلم لا يستطع أحد أن يفتح فاه " .
 ويعتبر أكبر عالم أنجبته المسيحية منذ نشأتها حتى يومنا هذا ، لم يقم مثله عالم آخر .
 أما أساتذة أوريجانوس فنذكر منهم القديس أكليمندس الاسكندرى مدير الكلية  الاكليريكية السابق له ، وأيضاً أمونيوس السقاص الذى درس عليه الفلسفة ،  كما استمع إلى دروس هيبوليتوس Hippolytus .
 وقد كان لاوريجانوس أصدقاء  رفعوه إلى أعلى علو ، وله خصوم هبطوا به إلى أن وصفوه بالهرطقة واتهموه  بإتهامات دينية كثيرة ( ذكرناها فيما سبق ) .
 ......................................................
 والآن نسأل هل تأثر أوريجانوس بالفلسفة الوثنية ؟ :
 نحن لا ننكر أنه قرأ للفلاسفة الوثنيين أو الفلسفة اليونانية التى كانت  موجودة فى أيامه أو قبلها ، ولكنه كان يقرأ بوعى ولذلك حذر تلميذه  غريغوريوس العجائبى من الرجوع إلى الفلسفة البشرية فيما يختص بأمور الدين .  وقد قرر فى كتابه المبادئ نبذ كثير مما ورد فى الفلسفة اليونانية ، وقال  أن فلاسفة اليونان ينشرون أراء كثيرة فاسدة .
 ورفضه للأراء الخاطئة فى  الفلسفة اليونانية لم يمنعه من الإستفادة من النافع منها فليست كلها خطأ  وليست كلها صواباً . وقد قال لتلميذه غريغوريوس العجائبى " كما أن  العبرانيين استفادوا من ذهب المصريين وفضتهم وصنعوا منها تابوت العهد  والكاروبين وأوانى المذبح كذلك نحن المسيحيين نستفيد من النافع من الفلسفة  اليونانية ، فلننقل إلى هيكل الحكمة الإلهية هذه الزينات التى يسيء أربابها  إستخدامها ، ولنأخذ عن اللغة اليونانية التى استعملت فى مدح الرذيلة نأخذ  عنها سلاستها وعذوبتها ونزين بها حقيقتنا الباهرة ، ولنحذر أن ننقل من  ضلالها شيئاً إلى الدين لئلا نكون مثل يربعام بن نباط الذى تزوج ابنة فرعون  وعاد مع عروسه ناقلاً عبادة الأصنام إلى بلاده " .
 للأسف نحن لم نعرف اوريجانوس
 وفى الابدية سنراه مكللا بأكاليل نورانية
 هذا العالم الجليل القديس
 الذى ظلم مثل سيده ....
منقول


----------

